# Atlanta Meet Spring 2013 - Sat, March 16



## decibelle

It's that time again y'all, time to join us in Atlanta for a day of good music, good people and good food! Our last meet in September was a huge success, and we hope we can summon back everyone who attended and then some. 




















More from our last meet here and here

Our September meet was a blast: with nearly twenty people and a dozen cars, there was plenty to do and people to meet. Our custom meet disc has since become a favorite of those who attended and even those who didn't, and my tradition of serving dozens of warm chocolate chip cookies brings all the boys to the yard.









Availability is on a first-come first-serve basis, or anytime at your local Walmart.

Currently, our meet is set for Saturday, March 16, same time and place as last time (Centennial Place Apartments on Centennial Olympic Park Dr.). *The date is flexible* if necessary. So if you are at all interested in trying to make it out here mid-March, let us know. We'd love to see as many of you as possible.




If nothing else, you are welcome to just come for the cookies. 






*Current Attendees list as of March 12th.*

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1)
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Mark (Audible Physics)
9. ??? (tnaudio) - maybe
10. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
11. Jonathan (Thumper26)
12. Luke(thomasluke)
13. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
14. Jimmy (JimHTP)
15. Ryan (slade1274)
16. sirbOOm
17. Clay (claydo)
18. Robb (rsutton1223) - maybe
19. Steve (SteveH!)
20. Eric (pereze)
21. ??? (Geordie68)
22. Mike (Velozity) - Most likely
23. Kyle (spyders03)
24. ??? ghionw - maybe
25. Kelly (bigbubba)
26. Chris (Serieus) - maybe
26. ??? (Altimaboy05) - maybe
27. Chuck (Stereoluver)
28. Blake (scionboxrocks)


----------



## wdemetrius1

God Willing, count me in.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm hopeful as well - Great time at the last meet!!!


----------



## ErinH

wdemetrius1 said:


> God Willing, count me in.


This.


----------



## slade1274

Drat, not a good weekend for me


----------



## james2266

2 months and 10 days too late or I might have seriously considered getting to this. One of these years one of these car audio get-togethers will hopefully coincide with one of our vacations.


----------



## chefhow

I've got it on the calendar and will probably be there with my son again.


----------



## BigAl205

Pencil me in. The training class that almost ruined my plans for Jason's meet has been rescheduled for "some time in March".


----------



## spl152db

I might show up. Not sure right now.


----------



## EditTim

Looking forward to meeting more local peeps and hearing some great systems! Mine will still be a work in progress though...


----------



## myhikingboots

Drat, I will be in Vegas that weekend! 
Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm just curious, what is a better date for those that can't make it?


----------



## james2266

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm just curious, what is a better date for those that can't make it?


Sometime between Jan. 6 and Jan 11 It is still quite a ways from Orlando however and I would have a tough time convincing the wife anyways


----------



## DAT

Hmm. A possibility. Gotta get to work on my new install ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.....blah blah blah.


----------



## ErinH

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm just curious, what is a better date for those that can't make it?


Personally, the 16th would work well for me since my wife is off work. Basically, every other weekend equal to that would probably be OK for me. Just tell me where to be and if I can make it ill be there. 

I'll being my RTA gear if anyone wants to use it.


----------



## chefhow

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm just curious, what is a better date for those that can't make it?


I just have to plan my visit with my son that weekend and I will try to be there.


----------



## decibelle

So my assumption is as follows:

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - maybe?
4. Jason (bertholomey) - maybe?
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Howard (chefhow)

Feel free to edit/update the list yourselves. Erin I am sure we would all appreciate your RTA services. 

Dave: an unfinished install is no excuse 

Ryan: sorry to hear you can't make it. Fortunately I think we can catch up sometime later in March when we'll be down in FL if you'd like.


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Ryan: sorry to hear you can't make it. Fortunately I think we can catch up sometime later in March when we'll be down in FL if you'd like.


thats alot of traveling and such
SBN the 1st weekend in March. Then the meet then to FLA again.
Have Fun


----------



## decibelle

Says the guy who's driving from PA to Daytona and back.


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> Says the guy who's driving from PA to Daytona and back.


but then Im not driving back to daytona a few weeks later

plus if I have the $, I may take the Auto Train instead of beating up my body driving there and back for a weekend event. We shall see when the time comes


----------



## wdemetrius1

millerlyte said:


> So my assumption is as follows:
> 
> 1. Ally (millerlyte)
> 2. Grayson (strakele)
> 3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1)
> 4. Jason (bertholomey) - maybe?
> 5. Al (BigAl205)
> 6. Tim (EditTim)
> 7. Erin (bikinpunk)
> 8. Howard (chefhow)
> 
> Feel free to edit/update the list yourselves. Erin I am sure we would all appreciate your RTA services.
> 
> Dave: an unfinished install is no excuse
> 
> Ryan: sorry to hear you can't make it. Fortunately I think we can catch up sometime later in March when we'll be down in FL if you'd like.



^^
More like it.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Ryan will you be at the SBN show?


----------



## myhikingboots

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm just curious, what is a better date for those that can't make it?


The following weekend or the one after that for me.


----------



## slade1274

wdemetrius1 said:


> Ryan will you be at the SBN show?


Potentially


----------



## ocblaze

Yey I can make this one!!!


----------



## ErinH

If Jason promises to be there, I'm down. Lol.


----------



## Thumper26

millerlyte said:


> So my assumption is as follows:
> 
> 1. Ally (millerlyte)
> 2. Grayson (strakele)
> 3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - maybe?
> 4. Jason (bertholomey) - maybe?
> 5. Al (BigAl205)
> 6. Tim (EditTim)
> 7. Erin (bikinpunk)
> 8. Howard (chefhow)
> 
> Feel free to edit/update the list yourselves. Erin I am sure we would all appreciate your RTA services.
> 
> Dave: an unfinished install is no excuse
> 
> Ryan: sorry to hear you can't make it. Fortunately I think we can catch up sometime later in March when we'll be down in FL if you'd like.


Go ahead and add me and Jen. I can bring my RTA as well, and if anyone has an extra mic, I have a spare laptop we can use. Hopefully we'll get to stay a bit longer this time...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

This is happening right about the time the largemouth start to get on the beds good if they're not still feeding up for a couple weeks of cozy fishy lovin'. I can invade A LOT of beds with a lizard for what it would cost me to drive to ATL, get a room, and drive back. If y'all can convince me to come I'll try to make it. Hmm, car audio or a few dozen piggies?


----------



## ErinH

Car audio meet with buddies > fish


----------



## decibelle

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hmm, *a few dozen soft, warm, melt-in-your mouth fresh-baked chocolate chip cookies* or a few dozen piggies?


fixed it for you. Hope this helps


----------



## spl152db

If my new truck is up and running by then I'll just show up.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> This is happening right about the time the largemouth start to get on the beds good if they're not still feeding up for a couple weeks of cozy fishy lovin'. I can invade A LOT of beds with a lizard for what it would cost me to drive to ATL, get a room, and drive back. If y'all can convince me to come I'll try to make it. Hmm, car audio or a few dozen piggies?


.......showing off your lizard to a few dozen piggies in the bed, or showing off the system in your truck to your friends.....seems like an easy choice


----------



## ghionw

I might try to make it out... Trying to deny that I caught the car audio bug.


----------



## EditTim

millerlyte said:


> If nothing else, you are welcome to just come for the cookies.


mmmmmmm... cookies!!!


Plus, maybe I'll get a chance to hear the Monte w/ the SBP15 actually turned on!


----------



## DAT

I want to hear the Monte with the new 8's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.....blah blah blah.


----------



## decibelle

EditTim said:


> Plus, maybe I'll get a chance to hear the Monte w/ the SBP15 actually turned on!


Yeah well that was embarrassing. I swear, every time I go to demo the car, something's not working right. Always. Even I rarely get to hear it without some component being screwy.



DAT said:


> I want to hear the Monte with the new 8's.


Uhh... so would I lol. Do you know something I don't?


----------



## DAT

Probably get you a pair to demo to everyone at the meet.


----------



## ErinH

and now the secret's out. way to go, Dave!


----------



## DAT

bikinpunk said:


> and now the secret's out. way to go, Dave!



:surprised: oh no. Well dang secret is out, these are the transducers to put Ally near the top of MODEX.


----------



## ErinH

HAT has won people competitions. How does that make you feel? LOL!


----------



## ErinH

by the way, any of you folks going to Freeze Fest?


----------



## decibelle

Probably.


----------



## strakele

I'll probably stop by this one as well... 


Glad to see so many people signing up already, and I sure hope you all can make it on the 16th!

We usually start around 10 in the morning and go till whenever you have to leave, pretty much. There's Goodfellas or The Varsity just up the street for lunch.

Ally and I will be putting together a new meet disc for everyone as well!


----------



## DAT

bikinpunk said:


> HAT has won people competitions. How does that make you feel? LOL!


Damn you Erin, 

Hopefully Scott and Steve can make up so MECA will be even bigger than last year!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Well you know I will be there and the Lexus should be back in new form by then.

I tell you Dave I going to shoot you in the foot man. LOL

and

Ally you know I take care of the Team 

So...

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - maybe?
4. Jason (bertholomey) - maybe?
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Howard (chefhow
9. Mark (Audible Physics)


----------



## thomasluke

I'm down.... Even though no one wanted any BBQ or FREE BEER last year.


----------



## ErinH

I don't drink, but I'll definitely take free BBQ.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> I don't drink, but I'll definitely take free BBQ.


Same here. Erin knows what happens when I get around some good bbqAnd I need to demonstrate my anklebiting widebanders.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> .......showing off your lizard to a few dozen piggies in the bed, or showing off the system in your truck to your friends.....seems like an easy choice


I like big girlsSpecially the ones mean enough to smash the 8" magnum lizard:surprised:Whether I'm talking about my Zoom lizards or something else is anyones guess:laugh:


----------



## strakele

thomasluke said:


> I'm down.... Even though no one wanted any BBQ or FREE BEER last year.


Yeah man, I can't believe nobody else took you up on that. Hope you can make it to this one though, and maybe the next one can be at the restaurant.


----------



## spl152db

thomasluke said:


> I'm down.... Even though no one wanted any BBQ or FREE BEER last year.


wait what?! How did I not get asked about that?


----------



## ErinH

Talked to the Mrs. I'm in. So far I've not been scheduled to travel for work so as long as that doesn't pop up I'll see you folks on March 16th.


----------



## spyders03

If I'm not in Phoenix I will definitely try to be there!


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> Talked to the Mrs. I'm in. So far I've not been scheduled to travel for work so as long as that doesn't pop up I'll see you folks on March 16th.


Ditto for me.


----------



## kickinaudio

I'm in


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Pencil me in. I'll try my best to be there providing nothing hits the fan around that time.


----------



## myhikingboots

Man this sucks. Looks like its going to be even bigger than in the fall. I hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## jbowers

I'm about 90% sure I can make this, as long as I don't have any last minute complications from my trip the next week arise. 

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) - maybe?
4. Jason (bertholomey) - maybe?
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Howard (chefhow
9. Mark (Audible Physics)
10. Jason (jbowers)


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm in.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) 
4. Jason (bertholomey) - maybe?
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Howard (chefhow
9. Mark (Audible Physics)
10. Jason (jbowers)
11. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)

Come hell or high water I'll be there. I might even vacuum out my truck this time


----------



## Serieus

i'd like to make it down to this one but my girlfriend is planning to fly in on that weekend  if things change, i'll try to be there!


----------



## spyders03

Bring her along!


----------



## Thumper26

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) 
4. Jason (bertholomey) - maybe?
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Howard (chefhow
9. Mark (Audible Physics)
10. Jason (jbowers)
11. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
12. Jonathan (Thumper26)


----------



## bertholomey

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) 
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely 
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Howard (chefhow
9. Mark (Audible Physics)
10. Jason (jbowers)
11. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
12. Jonathan (Thumper26)


----------



## ocblaze

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) 
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely 
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Howard (chefhow
9. Mark (Audible Physics)
10. Jason (jbowers)
11. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
12. Jonathan (Thumper26)
13. Kevin (ocblaze, also my lucky number!)

Does anyone know of any shops that do quality work around the ATL or Athens area? Also I might need some help tuning if anyone has experience with a 9887.


----------



## DAT

ATL ? Jeff Smith


----------



## wdemetrius1

Jeff Smith 
Cars Of Atlanta
(404) 474-9837


----------



## mumbles

I'd like to try and attend if you regulars don't mind a new guy who's system might not be finished...


----------



## spyders03

That makes two of us, however I don't think they are ever done, lol.


----------



## ErinH

Heck. Most of us only have complete systems a couple months out of the year.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Guys, anyone is invited to come out, system installed or not. epper:


----------



## EditTim

I just got a UPS Tracking number for my AE IB15au's!!! 7 weeks and 1 day after I placed my order, which fits in perfectly with the estimate of 6-8 weeks. 
I will have them 2 days before the 8 week mark. John has hit his shipping estimate. Yay!

Now, will they be installed by the meet? A very good question...


----------



## strakele

Git er dun!!!!


----------



## thomasluke

spl152db said:


> wait what?! How did I not get asked about that?


I made a thread dude. Lunch and beer on me. Couldnt make it happen though.I had a couple of pm's one from Strakele. Just didnt have enough interest.
1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) 
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely 
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Howard (chefhow
9. Mark (Audible Physics)
10. Jason (jbowers)
11. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
12. Jonathan (Thumper26)
13. Luke(thomasluke)
I'm there with all my **** up and running. How it may sound though...IDK.


----------



## jbowers

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1) 
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely 
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Howard (chefhow
9. Mark (Audible Physics)
10. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
11. Jonathan (Thumper26)
12. Luke(thomasluke)

Unfortunately my travel plans changed, I'll be out of the country until that evening. Next time, I'm not missing this!


----------



## EditTim

strakele said:


> Git er dun!!!!


That's the plan. I'm hoping I'll have at least my 8's in the doors, tweets in the sails, and subs IB'n in the back by them. I doubt I'll have pillar pods for the 3's by then, nor will I have the amps I want, or the processor. The Bottlehead is in though!


----------



## mumbles

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1)
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Howard (chefhow
9. Mark (Audible Physics)
10. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
11. Jonathan (Thumper26)
12. Luke(thomasluke)
13 Eric (EeeDeeEye)

Planning on this


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Well looks like I'll be switching some stuff around and cleaning up my install. Same gear but will be more pleasing to look at er more stealth that isBiggest thing will be making sure my big unbadged Zuki can handle a bridged load for the subs without catching on fire. It has run without a hiccup for over three years in straight 4 ohm 4ch mode. I know what kind of board is in it and it's not one of Patricks. I know my Mosconi is the cleaner amp and would prefer to use it on my fronts. The Zuki is insanely revealing to a point where you can hear artifacts from clipped inputs and outputs on a producers sound board on super hot recordings.


----------



## ErinH

What area is this in? I'm thinking of coming the night before and staying at a Holiday Inn (points) rather than driving the morning of and losing an hour due to time zone change on top of the 3.5 hour drive. 

Having said that, if anyone is doing the same, wanna meet up Friday night?


----------



## strakele

Centennial Olympic park area. There's a Holiday Inn right there.


----------



## ErinH

Do I need to show up strapped?


----------



## strakele

Couldn't hurt.


----------



## ErinH

It could if I don't! 

I'll be depending on you two to take care of me that day. I'm planning on wearing gym shorts just in case I have to do any sprinting for cover.


----------



## decibelle

You'll be ok. Out here it's the little ones you got to watch for.


----------



## EditTim

millerlyte said:


> You'll be ok. Out here it's the little ones you got to watch for.


:laugh: Yeah, I wouldn't worry if you're out and about during school hours...


----------



## JimHTP

I know none of you....but I live in Georgia and this sounds awesome, so please count me in! 

If you can't tell, first name is Jimmy


----------



## decibelle

Great. We'd love to have you Jimmy. Looks like we are in for a good turnout.


----------



## BigAl205

bikinpunk said:


> What area is this in? I'm thinking of coming the night before and staying at a Holiday Inn (points) rather than driving the morning of and losing an hour due to time zone change on top of the 3.5 hour drive.
> 
> Having said that, if anyone is doing the same, wanna meet up Friday night?


I have the same plan


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> What area is this in? I'm thinking of coming the night before and staying at a Holiday Inn (points) rather than driving the morning of and losing an hour due to time zone change on top of the 3.5 hour drive.
> 
> Having said that, if anyone is doing the same, wanna meet up Friday night?


I'll be driving in Friday. We can exchange numbers closer to meet time if you like. I miss you Bama people. Actually, I'll pm you with a motel in what seems to be a safe area and REALLY comfy beds.


----------



## decibelle

If yall who are coming up Friday are down for it we could all go to the Vortex for some real good burgers, drinks, etc.


----------



## myhikingboots

Jeez that sounds good! They have the best burgers in town and you can get one topped with pimento cheese. Yummy!


----------



## stereo_luver

Vortex.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Chuck


----------



## decibelle

Sounds like a date then.


----------



## Mic10is

millerlyte said:


> If yall who are coming up Friday are down for it we could all go to the Vortex for some *real good burgers*, drinks, etc.


arent you vegetarian?


----------



## decibelle

No sir. Used to be for a few years. Then I started dating a Texan.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

millerlyte said:


> No sir. Used to be for a few years. Then I started dating a Texan.


You prefer beef or pork bbq?

At that burger place, do they have a burger big enough to cripple a normal person?


----------



## slade1274

millerlyte said:


> No sir. Used to be for a few years. Then I started dating a *Texan*.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> You prefer *beef* or pork bbq?....


.... ummm, the answer is beef- regardless if it is a lie.


----------



## strakele

Hillbilly SQ said:


> At that burger place, do they have a burger big enough to cripple a normal person?


Triple Coronary Bypass Burger:

Made with two half-pound Vortex sirloin patties stacked inside three grilled cheese sandwiches, topped with two fried eggs, eight slices of American cheese, ten slices of bacon and plenty of mayo on the side. With this burger we choose your side for you, and it’s a big bowl of fries and tots covered in our cheesy-cheese goo. This super-stack is a heart attack waiting to happen. Enjoy.


----------



## tnaudio

I believe I might have to make this. If so i will be driving down Fri. night as well.


----------



## slade1274

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You prefer beef or pork bbq?
> 
> At that burger place, do they have a burger big enough to cripple a normal person?





strakele said:


> Triple Coronary Bypass Burger:
> 
> Made with two half-pound Vortex sirloin patties stacked inside three grilled cheese sandwiches, topped with two fried eggs, eight slices of American cheese, ten slices of bacon and plenty of mayo on the side. With this burger we choose your side for you, and it’s a big bowl of fries and tots covered in our cheesy-cheese goo. This super-stack is a heart attack waiting to happen. Enjoy.



The thought of Chris and that burger......:uhoh2:

....see y'all Saturday if I make it. :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

Where is the 'Thanks' button


----------



## chefhow

Sorry folks, but I am going to have to back out as I am 99% sure I wont be there.


----------



## decibelle

chefhow said:


> Sorry folks, but I am going to have to back out as I am 99% sure I wont be there.



So it begins.

Sorry you can't make it. Hope things are ok.


----------



## chefhow

millerlyte said:


> So it begins.
> 
> Sorry you can't make it. Hope things are ok.


Things are fine. This time of the year is EXTREMELY busy for me with work and I am doing a lot of traveling. The week before I am in Charlotte for 4 days, the week of I am in Chicago for 3 days and the week after I am in back in Charlotte for the week.


----------



## bertholomey

chefhow said:


> Things are fine. This time of the year is EXTREMELY busy for me with work and I am doing a lot of traveling. The week before I am in Charlotte for 4 days, the week of I am in Chicago for 3 days and the week after I am in back in Charlotte for the week.


We might be able to meet up while you are in Charlotte


----------



## chefhow

bertholomey said:


> We might be able to meet up while you are in Charlotte


I've got your number and will call ya this weekend. I won't have the car, but would love to hear yours.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

slade1274 said:


> .... ummm, the answer is beef- regardless if it is a lie.


It was a loaded question but since she's dating a Texan I had to see if Grayson has trained her rightbtw I prefer pork bbq but have to eat beef because of health issues pork causes. I'd go into detail about the issue but it would be tmi for most. Damn the pig is such a yummy animal though!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

slade1274 said:


> The thought of Chris and that burger......:uhoh2:
> 
> ....see y'all Saturday if I make it. :laugh:


Yeah it may be a little too extreme. That's "Man vs Food" material there. I was passing a kidney stone at the last Atlanta gathering. Beyond human pain tolerance ftw! Sure wouldn't want to be suffering from something self-inflicted.


----------



## wdemetrius1

tnaudio said:


> I believe I might have to make this. If so i will be driving down Fri. night as well.



Come on down. Will you be riding solo or will some of the other guys be coming as well?


----------



## tnaudio

I will try to bring as many as I can. We might have as many as 6 on our team this year.


----------



## ErinH

shaping up to be a good event.

I may post about this on another forum so some home audio guys can get a chance to see what car audio (sq) is all about.


----------



## decibelle

I'm going to be up all night baking enough cookies for all yall. I would be stoked to have a meet with 25+ people


----------



## wdemetrius1

tnaudio said:


> I will try to bring as many as I can. We might have as many as 6 on our team this year.


^^

Nice!!!


----------



## ErinH

I edited the OP to reflect who all is planning on showing up. The list is:

*Current Attendees list as of Feb 2nd.*

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1)
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Mark (Audible Physics)
9. ??? (tnaudio) - _Maybe_
10. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
11. Jonathan (Thumper26)
12. Luke(thomasluke)
13. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
14. Kevin (ocblaze, also my lucky number!)
15. Jimmy (JimHTP)
16. Ryan (slade1274) - _Maybe_



If you belong or don't belong there, lmk and I'll continue to update the OP so newcomers can see it all up front.


----------



## strakele

Thanks Erin


----------



## wdemetrius1

bikinpunk said:


> shaping up to be a good event.
> 
> I may post about this on another forum so some home audio guys can get a chance to see what car audio (sq) is all about.



^^

Go ahead and do it Erin!


----------



## sirbOOm

I'm new to the forum and new to ATL so if you'll have me, I may show up in a '68 Lincoln if I don't have the engine out then. But that has three speakers and sounds like hell. May bring my truck but that's just your basic system nothing fancy pants...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

sirbOOm said:


> I'm new to the forum and new to ATL so if you'll have me, I may show up in a '68 Lincoln if I don't have the engine out then. But that has three speakers and sounds like hell. May bring my truck but that's just your basic system nothing fancy pants...


If you're looking for some great sounding cars to give you ideas on what to do with your own setup you found the right group.


----------



## JimHTP

> Originally Posted by sirbOOm
> I'm new to the forum and new to ATL so if you'll have me, I may show up in a '68 Lincoln if I don't have the engine out then. But that has three speakers and sounds like hell. May bring my truck but that's just your basic system nothing fancy pants...


I'll be in a beat up, half primered trailblazer if it helps...system might be complete by then though! I'm mostly going for ideas, the opportunity to hear some awesome setups and some expert advice on tweaking mine. and i think someone mentioned cookies...


----------



## JimHTP

> 1. Ally (millerlyte)
> 2. Grayson (strakele)
> 3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1)
> 4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely
> 5. Al (BigAl205)
> 6. Tim (EditTim)
> 7. Erin (bikinpunk)
> 8. Mark (Audible Physics)
> 9. ??? (tnaudio) - Maybe
> 10. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
> 11. Jonathan (Thumper26)
> 12. Luke(thomasluke)
> 13. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
> 14. Kevin (ocblaze, also my lucky number!)
> 15. Jimmy (JimHTP)
> 16. Ryan (slade1274) - Maybe


if it matters I'm bringing my +1 unless she finds a way out of it


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

As many people that's coming and as many new faces y'all think we should do name tags? I don't know how many g2g's I've been to and after getting home saying "that was YOU I was talking to?" Or "I didn't know you showed up".

I'll be the short fat guy in a camo hat. Kinda hard to miss


----------



## sirbOOm

Excellent. Maybe someone there can help me tune with an AudioControl LCQ-1. Decided not to put in a new HU for now because I want the Advent OGM-1 so I don't have to deal with stupid adapter units that cost as much as a basic HU themselves! Grrrrrrrr...


----------



## sirbOOm

Wait... cookies?


----------



## JimHTP

Exactly


----------



## decibelle

68 lincoln?  Please show up!


----------



## ErinH

We're gonna get you guys kicked out of your apt complex. Lol.


----------



## decibelle

Nah. Trust me, nobody cares.


----------



## EditTim

sirbOOm said:


> ...I may show up in a '68 Lincoln...


Oh please do... I used to have a '67 with the 462ci. Great gas mileage , but what a damn fine automoblie, with its suicide doors, etc. I still want an old Continental Mark II...

Did someone say cookies?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I've always been fond of the older sleds that were REAL automobiles like old Lincolns and Caddy's. Basically anything that could also fit the bill as a hearse or limo with modifications


----------



## sirbOOm

The '68 will go through a full restoration over time. I have a '67 parts car as well I took the 462 and C6 tranny out of and am going to "learn how to rebuild" both before I attack my '68's mechancials. The 462 in my '68 has a blown exhaust gasket and needs some top end work but doesn't burn oil and is doing just fine otherwise. If the engine's in, I'll bring it.

Here's Video #1 of the series I'm going to put together of taking apart the 462 (a.k.a., completely f'ing it up): Lincoln Continental MEL 462 Tear Down - Video 1 - YouTube


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Well crap, the outputs on my 880 just took a dump. Just got a p80 for $262 off Amazon. That's about what I paid for my 880 used.


----------



## Thumper26

Crutchfield has the 80prs new...


----------



## JimHTP

Lots of places do, but crutchfield is easily the most expensive. Paid $260 ish new for mine in November


----------



## Thumper26

Hillbilly SQ said:


> As many people that's coming and as many new faces y'all think we should do name tags? I don't know how many g2g's I've been to and after getting home saying "that was YOU I was talking to?" Or "I didn't know you showed up".
> 
> I'll be the short fat guy in a camo hat. Kinda hard to miss


Maybe tape names to the cars?


----------



## Thumper26

JimHTP said:


> Lots of places do, but crutchfield is easily the most expensive. Paid $260 ish new for mine in November


Sorry, I meant to clarify. They had it for $270 and free shipping, but I just checked and the price is back up to $350. Nevermind


----------



## JimHTP

If they had it for 270 when I was looking I'd prefer to go thru them for the free accessories and service. They occasionally have really good deals on pioneer decks like that, I imagine they do a lot of business for pioneer


----------



## ErinH

Thumper26 said:


> Maybe tape names to the cars?


Painters tape FTW.


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm cool with some type of naming system.


----------



## ghionw

JimHTP said:


> If they had it for 270 when I was looking I'd prefer to go thru them for the free accessories and service. They occasionally have really good deals on pioneer decks like that, I imagine they do a lot of business for pioneer


I believe bestbuy has them new for $260.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ghionw said:


> I believe bestbuy has them new for $260.


Sold out online and they don't carry it local. Plus I'm kinda in a crunch to get it so my install will be finalized by the middle of March.


----------



## mumbles

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm cool with some type of naming system.


Maybe just a sheet of paper that sits on the dash with screen name, real name, and anything else you care to share...


----------



## JimHTP

Everyone could just introduce ourselves upon arrival, kinda like the first day of school. I know we are internet geeks but we can't be that socially awkward. I'll bring name-tags and a sharpie in case we want to use them and the sheet in the windhshield idea sounds like a good one anyway.

By the way, how long is this thing supposed to last? I saw something about 13 hours last time, which would mean eating twice and probably three times (chocolate chip cookies don't count) so I should prepare a few things.


----------



## Thumper26

It's not the socially awkward part as much as it is having to re-introduce yourself every time someone else shows up.

Also, I'm awful with names, so having some level of ID on the car helps save a day of me saying "and who are you again?"


----------



## ErinH

I think it's a good idea. I've had people suggest it to me after previous GTG's I've had. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## myhikingboots

JimHTP said:


> Everyone could just introduce ourselves upon arrival, kinda like the first day of school. I know we are internet geeks but we can't be that socially awkward. I'll bring name-tags and a sharpie in case we want to use them and the sheet in the windhshield idea sounds like a good one anyway.


----------



## EditTim

My vote is for name tags AND a sheet on the dash, with both user names and actual names. A bonus would be to add an avatar if one uses one on this forum. I'm more of a visual person who's really bad with names, so an avatar would ring a bell with me more than a username. Maybe I'm just weird like that, lol...


----------



## DAT

Dang , I wish I lived closer , oh well enjoy the day .


----------



## wdemetrius1

EeeDeeEye said:


> Maybe just a sheet of paper that sits on the dash with screen name, real name, and anything else you care to share...


^^


Great Idea.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Erin,

Did you post the thread on the home audio site?


----------



## ErinH

Yea, D. No bites, though.


----------



## ErinH

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Great Idea.


Agreed!


----------



## wdemetrius1

bikinpunk said:


> Yea, D. No bites, though.


^^

Ok, just wondering.


----------



## decibelle

If anyone's worried about real food, we have plenty of great food places just a mile up the road such as the Varsity or Goodfellas. We can also order pizza... so food shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Thumper26 said:


> It's not the socially awkward part as much as it is having to re-introduce yourself every time someone else shows up.
> 
> Also, I'm awful with names, so having some level of ID on the car helps save a day of me saying "and who are you again?"


I'm the same way. Short term memory sucks but after it has a chance to marinate I never forget. I'm wierd like that


----------



## BigAl205

I posted it up on my forum as well


----------



## bigbubba

millerlyte said:


> If anyone's worried about real food, we have plenty of great food places just a mile up the road such as the Varsity or Goodfellas. We can also order pizza... so food shouldn't be an issue.


What about toilet paper. You got plenty of that or should everyone bring a roll?


----------



## claydo

I truly enjoyed the sounds and people at the NC meet. I got wife approval, so I think ill be there for this one. Excited allready, looking forward to it. If we all eat together........I'll get my own table! Lol


----------



## bertholomey

Awesome! I'm glad you are going to make it.


----------



## claydo

I hope to see ya there! This I want another listen to that Brz......but this time I would like you to man the volume, I'm pretty shy with it when left by myself. I demoed yours at conversation volume. I don't believe I got to really hear what it will do!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bigbubba said:


> What about toilet paper. You got plenty of that or should everyone bring a roll?


That reminds me, I need to put a fresh roll in my truck. ALWAYS keep a roll in the boat regardless. Found a $15 topwater on the bank a few years ago while making it look like a bear was just there:surprised:


----------



## sirbOOm

You can use toilet paper roles from Costco for sound deadening. Fact.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

As long as it gets the job done that's all that matters :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> I hope to see ya there! This I want another listen to that Brz......but this time I would like you to man the volume, I'm pretty shy with it when left by myself. I demoed yours at conversation volume. I don't believe I got to really hear what it will do!


For sure.....it has some volume. We will certainly get a full demo in.


----------



## ErinH

All you staying in town Friday... Where are you staying? Jason Shared his hotel info with me so I'm looking at this HIE which is close to Jason's hotel. 
http://m.ihg.com/hotels/hiexpress/us/en/hoteldetail/atlma


Depending on arrival time, would anyone want to meet up for some tuning and supper Friday night? 

Still not 100% sure I'll come early but I most likely will. May try to visit Fry's and spend some money I shouldn't spend. Lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm absolutely up for some supper. I thought we were already going to Vortex though?


----------



## sirbOOm

Buwalda's gonna be there, right?!  

(With more cookies.)


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm absolutely up for some supper. I thought we were already going to Vortex though?


Just trying to see who all is interested. Ill have to see where that place is. Hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## ErinH

sirbOOm said:


> Buwalda's gonna be there, right?!
> 
> (With more cookies.)


Actually, the dude lives right in that area. Maybe he will.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I've got so many smart remarks to this it's unreal. But for the sake of the team I'll keep them to myself. Don't wanna ruffle the wrong feathers


----------



## ErinH

I booked this holiday inn in Marietta on the 15th. 
Marietta - Atlanta Northwest Hotel in Marietta, Georgia | Priority Club Rewards


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> I booked this holiday inn in Marietta on the 15th.
> Marietta - Atlanta Northwest Hotel in Marietta, Georgia | Priority Club Rewards


Not the best area to stay. BUT you're close to me (7-8 miles) if you stay there. That's a bonus....LOL

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

The reviews for it were good. So I went with it.


----------



## decibelle

If I can live by myself in marietta for 2 years and come out ok, I would not worry about an overnight in a hotel lol.


----------



## stereo_luver

Oh I've lived in Marietta and Kennesaw for 22 years. I'm just not too fond of that section of town around the Delk Rd/Franklin Rd/HWY 41 area.

I'll check what our rates are at The Ritz Carlton at Lenox. I bet it isn't much of a difference.

Chuck


----------



## JimHTP

> Oh I've lived in Marietta and Kennesaw for 22 years. I'm just not too fond of that section of town around the Delk Rd/Franklin Rd/HWY 41 area.


 I went to college at SPSU. Before they brought in GA highlands we spent all our time in Kennessaw since there was not much of a female presence on campus lol. Still wouldn't mind living in kennesaw



> If I can live by myself in marietta for 2 years and come out ok, I would not worry about an overnight in a hotel lol.


Aren't you in college? Do you go to SPSU?


----------



## ErinH

I used points. There are others but didn't know where everyone else would be.


----------



## sirbOOm

Why are we booking hotels now? Just set up camp in front of a government building and call it "Occupy for Freedom of Car Audio". Then you can get on the news! Pluuuus!


----------



## decibelle

stereo_luver said:


> I'm just not too fond of that section of town around the Delk Rd/Franklin Rd/HWY 41 area.


Neither am I - that's precisely where I lived. :laugh:



JimHTP said:


> Aren't you in college? Do you go to SPSU?


Yes but I don't go to SPSU.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm staying at the Quality Inn in Douglasville. Last time I stayed there it was the best nights sleep I've ever had in a motel room. Something about those matresses.


----------



## sirbOOm

I'm staying at my house with a bottle of Jameson. I may wear pants... depends.


----------



## slade1274

sirbOOm said:


> I'm staying at my house with a bottle of Jameson. I may wear pants... depends.


Pants and Depends, or just Depends?


----------



## wdemetrius1

^^

Lol!!!


----------



## sirbOOm

Depends and black knee-high socks... that'd do me just fine. :toilet:


----------



## kickinaudio

I'll be out of town this weekend at a beerfest. At least I have a good excuse!


----------



## ErinH

Have any of you asked Jeff Smith about coming? I was going to shoot him a message on Facebook but figure one of you that are close to him may already have told him.


----------



## decibelle

I'll probably talk to him soon, i'll ask if no one else has.


----------



## rsutton1223

I am a maybe.


----------



## slade1274

rsutton1223 said:


> I am a maybe.


No you aren't- you are a definite


----------



## ErinH

So, is Jason going to make another of his super sampler CDs? 


Talked to Jeff via FB. Said he's going to be judging a Scion show. Bummer. Anyone invite SB?


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> No you aren't- you are a definite


Fo' Sho'! Would be great to see you Robb!


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> So, is Jason going to make another of his super sampler CDs?
> 
> 
> Talked to Jeff via FB. Said he's going to be judging a Scion show. Bummer. Anyone invite SB?


No sir......I'm not hostin' this un.......


----------



## ErinH

so, who's gonna show up friday night and want to do some tuning? Jason said he'll bring the 5 hours.


----------



## claydo

I should be in town Fri night. Would enjoy meeting up with some people. Don't have much to offer in tuning skills but would love to observe and probably learn some things.


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> so, who's gonna show up friday night and want to do some tuning? Jason said he'll bring the 5 hours.


I might be in town on Friday night. Hit me up as time gets closer.

Chuck


----------



## BigAl205

I'll be there Friday night, but I don't know what time.


----------



## ErinH

I'll be there when you do. I'm stalking you. 

Bump.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll be there too. Taking the scenic route most of the way but should still make it into town at a decent hour. Sticking to interstates is BORING.


----------



## myhikingboots

I'm going to state this again. This sux that I can't be here for this. At the fall GTG I barely had mine up and running. Now that I have some tuning done I would love some advice to make it better. Okay I'll shut up now.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll be there too. Taking the scenic route most of the way but should still make it into town at a decent hour. Sticking to interstates is BORING.


Until the Chattanooga method lands you behind a dump truck for an hour. Ask me how I know. My brother lives in Alto, GA. 

I will say Gwinnett county police run radar like nothing I've ever seen before on I-20. Always have to be mindful of that heading to ATL.


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> Until the Chattanooga method lands you behind a dump truck for an hour. Ask me how I know. My brother lives in Alto, GA.
> 
> I will say Gwinnett county police run radar like nothing I've ever seen before on I-20. Always have to be mindful of that heading to ATL.


Alright here's the deal: Gwinnett & Cobb county, and absolutely any rural Georgia town cop will eat you alive. Cobb county will pick out random folks on the roads to tailgate and try to find something to get you for. I don't even have anything against cops at all - that's just how they do it there. Ain't no joke. ATL cops don't care as much, they're about as reckless as everyone else. You really have to try to get stopped by them.

Happy travels yall


----------



## SteveH!

count me in


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

millerlyte said:


> Alright here's the deal: Gwinnett & Cobb county, and absolutely any rural Georgia town cop will eat you alive. Cobb county will pick out random folks on the roads to tailgate and try to find something to get you for. I don't even have anything against cops at all - that's just how they do it there. Ain't no joke. ATL cops don't care as much, they're about as reckless as everyone else. You really have to try to get stopped by them.
> 
> Happy travels yall


I was driving home from Erins one day and made a MS trooper really nervous. I think it was the camoflauge rain suit covering some stuff I didn't want to be seen while sleeping in the motel room. Me and a guy from TX were running "rabbit" for each other and I got nailed. Trooper nearly got run over running out in front of the TX truck on foot to flag him over.

All that said, I'll be setting my cruise on speedlimit and not a mph above. I get 21-22mpg going 55 in rural areas. 17-18mpg on the interstate...15-16 if fighting the wind on interstate. Over the course of over 1000 miles taking it slow is worth it for the fuel savings. If I get caught behind a slowpoke the HEMI makes quick work out of passing if there's an opening.


----------



## BigAl205

Maybe I should wear my uniform, badge, and gun belt just in case I get pulled over


----------



## claydo

Oh snap big als da fuzz!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I was gonna rock a pair of truck nuts but the fuzz might pull me over for being "lewd":laugh:


----------



## BigAl205

claydo said:


> Oh snap big als da fuzz!





Hillbilly SQ said:


> I was gonna rock a pair of truck nuts but the fuzz might pull me over for being "lewd":laugh:


claydo-"You ever been picked up by the fuzz?"
HBSQ-"No, but I've been pulled around by my nuts"


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## claydo

Sat in many a car......Luckily I never had to leave with them!


----------



## stereo_luver

It is getting closer.

Chuck


----------



## sirbOOm

It's in the computer?


----------



## captainobvious

chefhow said:


> I've got it on the calendar and will probably be there with my son again.


wow, a long trek for you, isn't it Howard? 

How long does it take you to get down there? I'm in Philly so you probably have even further to go...

EDIT: I see you can't make it.


I'd love to get down there for one of these.800+ miles of driving one way is not very appealing though...uggg


----------



## captainobvious

bikinpunk said:


> Do I need to show up strapped?


 
:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

I just hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## JimHTP

> I just hope it doesn't rain.


seems like its been raining every other day here in GA. 

I'm surprised some of you guys are coming all this way! I'm gonna feel bad about my half tuned/half painted patch panel pos knowing there were 15 hour commutes to see that. Seriously though I'm beyond excited to get tips and hear some of the rides members on here are bringing.


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> claydo-"You ever been picked up by the fuzz?"
> HBSQ-"No, but I've been pulled around by my nuts"
> 
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


.........and several days later the special kid in the class gets it........


----------



## BigAl205

bikinpunk said:


> I just hope it doesn't rain.


Isn't it in a parking deck? Could we get on a lower floor?



claydo said:


> .........and several days later the special kid in the class gets it........


I once cut a guy and it took him 7 hours to start bleeding


----------



## sirbOOm

Rain? Bring hot girls in white t-shirts... problem solved.


----------



## decibelle

No parking deck this time Al. We might be able to improvise somewhere if it comes to that though, but it didn't work out in our favor last time.


----------



## ErinH

Ben Voellmer said we could meet at his shop. Not sure how serious he was or if he has an inside location but...


----------



## sirbOOm

Anyone going to the mobile electronics show in Daytona this weekend?


----------



## strakele

We will try to have an alternate spot worked out in case of weather.

My only experience with Ben is at American Radio in Cumming. Does he have a separate shop from that? Cause that place only had a 2 garage with very little parking.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## pereze

So, I am new to this stuff, but I heard you allow people like me to join so I am hoping to make it. 

Just curious, what does it take to hold one of these? I honestly have no idea. I assume you need a place to park the cars. Do you need some sort of power (120v extension cords or something else)?


----------



## bertholomey

pereze said:


> So, I am new to this stuff, but I heard you allow people like me to join so I am hoping to make it.
> 
> Just curious, what does it take to hold one of these? I honestly have no idea. I assume you need a place to park the cars. Do you need some sort of power (120v extension cords or something else)?


Absolutely - you are certainly welcome to join in. Anywhere works to host these - a place to park the cars is about it. We stand around and gab - then jump in different cars to get blown away by what they created in their car. Sometimes at a park, sometimes at someone's house, or in a parking structure. It is nice when can hook up the power supplies and not run the engines, but that is rare.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If you have a strong enough battery and/or low enough current draw you should only need to start the engine ever few demo's. To be honest I havn't run a battery down with car audio since my first amp...Sony assplod 2150 with gain and boost maxed out.


----------



## sirbOOm

I usually have a charger in my truck/Lincoln so... if needed, I should have it. 

(Makes my gas eaters "electric".)


----------



## BigAl205

Bump!


----------



## ErinH

Anyone attending interested in a set of used AE IB15's? If so, LMK and maybe we can workout a deal.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Damn Erin I thought you were gonna be burried with those things! So what are you running these days? Still all Revelator up front?


----------



## ErinH

i've got a new build log with all the new infos. 

changed a lot of stuff out. IB is great but has certain issues that I didn't like and took me a while to realize.


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> i've got a new build log with all the new infos.
> 
> changed a lot of stuff out. IB is great but has certain issues that I didn't like and took me a while to realize.


Do me a favor, when you hear those issues in my car, don't tell me because I don't want to realize it


----------



## ErinH

just listen for notes lingering too long as if your trunk has capture them and slowly let them go...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Are you sure it wasn't just you farting?


----------



## ErinH

in the trunk from my driver's seat?.  my butt isn't _that _big, dude. ask Sir Mixalot.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just ribbing you ErinLook forward to hearing your new creation in a couple weeks and getting your input on my new creation. Only thing that hasn't changed since you heard it last is the x2 in the dash...or has it?


----------



## myhikingboots

Catching a plane to Vegas tomorrow. Gone for 2 weeks. Hope you guys have a great GTG!


----------



## Geordie68

What time does the meet start on the 16th? I saw a reference to "same time as last time". Planning to come by for a while with my mediocre system. 


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## ErinH

myhikingboots said:


> Catching a plane to Vegas tomorrow. Gone for 2 weeks. Hope you guys have a great GTG!


Don't get shot or run over.


----------



## EditTim

bikinpunk said:


> Don't get shot or run over.


Erin, he's _leaving_ Atlanta, not arriving...


----------



## myhikingboots

bikinpunk said:


> Don't get shot or run over.


Yeah that could happen on the street I live on!


----------



## ErinH

I think right now the strip in Vegas might be worse.


----------



## pereze

Hi Erin,
I ave been meaning to pm you since I saw in your post about getting rid of the ae subs. I will send you some info shortly.
Thanks, 
Eric


----------



## pyropoptrt

strakele said:


> We will try to have an alternate spot worked out in case of weather.
> 
> My only experience with Ben is at American Radio in Cumming. Does he have a separate shop from that? Cause that place only had a 2 garage with very little parking.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone.


Yes that is Ben Vollmer's shop.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

myhikingboots said:


> Yeah that could happen on the street I live on!


Mine too. The funny part is I'm related to most of the crazies that live towards the end of the road


----------



## BigAl205

I've got a hotel booked for Douglasville.


----------



## Velozity

Ally, Grayson, and Geoff it was great meeting you all at SBN yesterday. I got home around 1am and barely made it in the door I was so tired. Hopefully I'll get to come to this meet also. I really want to try Ally's cookies


----------



## ErinH

Mike, that would be awesome if you made it out.


----------



## decibelle

Mike, we really hope you can come out. Hopefully I can finish updating my kicks before the meet too. Looking forward to everyone showing up. Just a few weeks now


----------



## mumbles

Geordie68 said:


> What time does the meet start on the 16th? I saw a reference to "same time as last time". Planning to come by for a while with my mediocre system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


Good question, what time do the festivities begin?


----------



## strakele

We'd love for you to make it Mike!

We'll be starting around 10am.


----------



## Velozity

Ally was cold, Mark was happy.


----------



## Velozity

One more for now:


----------



## ErinH

My car's electrical has been giving me fits lately. This meet is the only thing giving me motivation right now and the more people that show the more motivated I get to get my car back together. My car is literally gutted at this point. I have a steering wheel, dash and a drivers seat. That's it. Been chasing some gremlins all weekend. At this point I want to set the car on fire and start over. 

Hopefully I'll have it resolved by the meet, though.


----------



## strakele

I know that feel. But it'll be totally worth it!


----------



## claydo

bikinpunk said:


> My car's electrical has been giving me fits lately. This meet is the only thing giving me motivation right now and the more people that show the more motivated I get to get my car back together. My car is literally gutted at this point. I have a steering wheel, dash and a drivers seat. That's it. Been chasing some gremlins all weekend. At this point I want to set the car on fire and start over.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have it resolved by the meet, though.


Fire,fire!


----------



## claydo

Seriously though, cast out them gremlins, the time is late. I'd love to hear those coaxes!


----------



## JimHTP

> My car's electrical has been giving me fits lately. This meet is the only thing giving me motivation right now and the more people that show the more motivated I get to get my car back together. My car is literally gutted at this point. I have a steering wheel, dash and a drivers seat. That's it. Been chasing some gremlins all weekend. At this point I want to set the car on fire and start over.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have it resolved by the meet, though.


Sounds fun. Screw fixing it yourself, bring it broken and I'll bring a tool box.


----------



## Velozity

JimHTP said:


> Sounds fun. Screw fixing it yourself, bring it broken and I'll bring a tool box.




LOL!! That's exactly what we were doing to a guy's car yesterday to fix an alternator whine. Ever try cleaning corrosion with a philips screwdriver?


----------



## JimHTP

> LOL!! That's exactly what we were doing to a guy's car yesterday to fix an alternator whine. Ever try cleaning corrosion with a philips screwdriver?


Lol yes, and a popsicle stick. It was about the only thing we could find in a parking lot!


----------



## sirbOOm

bikinpunk said:


> My car's electrical has been giving me fits lately. This meet is the only thing giving me motivation right now and the more people that show the more motivated I get to get my car back together. My car is literally gutted at this point. I have a steering wheel, dash and a drivers seat. That's it. Been chasing some gremlins all weekend. At this point I want to set the car on fire and start over.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have it resolved by the meet, though.


If you do decide to light it on fire, I would like to be there for the event. 

My Harley decided to have electrical issues which turned out to be stemming from the ECU to the ignition coil to the injectors. It would just not fire or fire late on the rear cylinder. Everything looked fine. Tested wire after wire along the whole bike. Found one single m'fing wire must have broken ever so slightly that when the engine was vibrating not enough copper was connecting to deliver the power bursts to light the spark. Can't just splice in some new wire either - who knows where the break really is. So, of course, had to run new wire from injector to the ECU and by then I had re-wired the ECU to the ignition coil (relocating it at the same time since I was at it).

What a nightmare that was! I feel your pain.


----------



## BigAl205

bikinpunk said:


> My car's electrical has been giving me fits lately. This meet is the only thing giving me motivation right now and the more people that show the more motivated I get to get my car back together. My car is literally gutted at this point. I have a steering wheel, dash and a drivers seat. That's it. Been chasing some gremlins all weekend. At this point I want to set the car on fire and start over.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have it resolved by the meet, though.


We could load it in the back of my Element


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> We could load it in the back of my Element


Then where's the 18 gonna ride?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Then where's the 18 gonna ride?


On the roof DUHOr cut a big hole in the rear floor and run it aperiodic like Trebor did the DD18 in his toaster


----------



## spyders03

The wife is out of town, so it looks like I will be able to make this for sure. I will be coming from the Huntsville area if anyone needs a ride.


----------



## sirbOOm

Is anyone going that has either of these:
- JBL MS-8
- RF 3SIXTY.3
- Audison Bit 1/10/10d

Really, really, really want to see an example of these and the effect they have.


----------



## slade1274

I have the 360.3 if I make it up; so does rsutton1223. He may also have a boxed up MS8 available.... 

I have used a B1 in the past.... VERY similar user interface as the 360 just with a 31 band graphic only EQ vs. 31 points of your choice along with parametric.


----------



## slade1274

claydo said:


> Then where's the 18 gonna ride?


I'll cover this for Al....



BigAl said:


> In my pants


----------



## sirbOOm

slade1274 said:


> I have the 360.3 if I make it up; so does rsutton1223. He may also have a boxed up MS8 available....
> 
> I have used a B1 in the past.... VERY similar user interface as the 360 just with a 31 band graphic only EQ vs. 31 points of your choice along with parametric.


Excellent, I hope you can come. I'm really most interested in the JBL and RF. The Audison seems nice but if I'm going to do a "manual" tune, I like the RF over the Audison. The JBL I can probably hook right up and be done after the tune given how my car is wired, but the RF would need some extra wires to remove the passive crossovers. Which then gets me thinking I might be sending too much power to the tweeters if I take out the crossover. Hmmm... confused.


----------



## slade1274

To get the true benefit of active processing, each driver needs its own channel. So, the passives would need to come out regardless of the processor... and more amplification channels would most likely be needed as the onboard amp of the MS8 is not much better than HU power.


----------



## sirbOOm

I knew I should have gotten that g'dam JL 6-channel when I had it on the radar! Haha.


----------



## ocblaze

Hey guys I am sorry but my spring break plans have changed. I am headed to AL to do a mission trip on several college campuses and the group has decided to leave on Saturday instead of Sunday. I wish I could come but low and behold I won't be able to make it. I am sorry guys but I wish every a great time and can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## claydo

slade1274 said:


> I'll cover this for Al....


Daayum......big al indeed!


----------



## bigbubba

Just curious, What is the final head count for this little shindig?


----------



## strakele

Good question. It'd be really helpful if people could add their name/screenname/car to the list like we were doing at the start of the thread.


----------



## decibelle

Went back and did a rough count. 26-27 if the "maybe" guys show up. Otherwise about 23. 

For sure over 20.


----------



## strakele

Might have to think about expanding to a bigger location lol.

And hopefully the weather is nice. Not the 25mph cold wind we've been having.


----------



## sirbOOm

SUCK IT UP!


----------



## ghionw

I'm still a maybe... 
Ghion/ghionw/Subaru LGT


----------



## claydo

If someone would either add me to the list or explain how to do it myself, I would appreciate it. I'm definately gonna be there.


----------



## spyders03

As will I


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

strakele said:


> Might have to think about expanding to a bigger location lol.
> 
> And hopefully the weather is nice. Not the 25mph cold wind we've been having.


It'll be like the gatherings at Erins. He had two in a row where a major cold front moved in making the temp like 20* below normal. One of them shoulda been shorts and t-shirt weather but we were all bundled up and I wish I had my long undies and coveralls. If that's the case at this one, I keep my bibs in the truck


----------



## ErinH

Temp is one thing. Rain is a different problem. Hopefully we don't have to worry about either. 

Truth be told, as long as it's not freezing, its better to demo cars when it's cold out since it keeps us from having to run A/C all day.


----------



## decibelle

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1)
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Mark (Audible Physics)
9. ??? (tnaudio) - Maybe
10. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
11. Jonathan (Thumper26)
12. Luke(thomasluke)
13. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
14. Jimmy (JimHTP)
15. Ryan (slade1274)
16. sirbOOm
17. Clay (claydo)
18. rsutton1223 - maybe
19. Steve (SteveH!)
20. pereze
21. Geordie68
22. Mike (Velozity) - maybe
23. spyders03
24. ghionw - maybe

Updated list. Usually we have several who say they are going to go and then drop off the face of the earth without another word. We always make fun of those people behind their backs, so don't be that guy


----------



## ErinH

forgot about this. I edited the OP with the new list.


----------



## bigbubba

.....Can I come?


----------



## claydo

Damn this is gonna be epic!


----------



## claydo

Hope everyone shows!


----------



## ErinH

bigbubba said:


> .....Can I come?


I added you to the list. 

(ps: your name is spelled "Kelly", correct?)


----------



## bigbubba

bikinpunk said:


> I added you to the list.
> 
> (ps: your name is spelled "Kelly", correct?)


Yep.


----------



## ErinH

w0rD


----------



## Notloudenuf

millerlyte said:


> Usually we have several who say they are going to go and then drop off the face of the earth without another word. We always make fun of those people behind their backs, so don't be that guy


Behind their back? They get called out on a regular basis. 
Usually I'm the one doing the call out.


----------



## ErinH

At least you're not trying to coordinate food. That's the hardest part for me when it comes to getting a head count. 

BTW, I hope the weather next weekend is as nice as it will be this weekend. It's going to be beautiful here tomorrow.


----------



## ErinH

Oh, to those if you coming Friday, any idea when you'll be getting in town? We need to coordinate a GTG Friday night. 

I'm still not exactly sure when I'll be there. I'd like to get there before or after traffic gets bad (not that it's ever really good) so I'm not sitting on the interstate for an hour. What time would be best? Before 3/after 6?


----------



## sirbOOm

So does anyone care to see my audio system (probably not special, see my build log which has since changed a bit but whatever) or do we want to see the '68 Lincoln? I can only drive one car at a time. Right now the Lincoln may need a new battery and if that's the case, it'll run fine enough for me to get there and back. If it's more than that (it's not idling right now after the battery died once at a gas station), then I'm bringing my truck instead. The stereo in the Lincoln consists of three speakers at about .0000004 watts each powered off of an AM/FM integrated deck unit (made in the USA). It sounds like absolute crap.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> Oh, to those if you coming Friday, any idea when you'll be getting in town? We need to coordinate a GTG Friday night.
> 
> I'm still not exactly sure when I'll be there. I'd like to get there before or after traffic gets bad (not that it's ever really good) so I'm not sitting on the interstate for an hour. What time would be best? Before 3/after 6?


I may be heading out straight from work if I can't get someone to cover for me Thursday night. Nothing I havn't done before but still sucks driving nine hours after working all night. Who do I need to exchange numbers with to let know Friday afternoon whether or not I'll be consious (sp?) for a Friday night gathering? I'm in the mood for some cuisine that can only be had in Atlanta.


----------



## ErinH

Totally your call man. Most come to demo and get pointers on their own. But some come just to hang out.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

btw, I vote sirbOOm bring the big sled


----------



## EditTim

Hillbilly SQ said:


> btw, I vote sirbOOm bring the big sled


Ditto that... it's been 18 years since I parted ways with my '67 Conti...


----------



## sirbOOm

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I may be heading out straight from work if I can't get someone to cover for me Thursday night. Nothing I havn't done before but still sucks driving nine hours after working all night. Who do I need to exchange numbers with to let know Friday afternoon whether or not I'll be consious (sp?) for a Friday night gathering? I'm in the mood for some cuisine that can only be had in Atlanta.


I think that'd be some Brunswick Stew, sir.


----------



## sirbOOm

bikinpunk said:


> Totally your call man. Most come to demo and get pointers on their own. But some come just to hang out.


Luckily my system is so perfect it will just make all of you jealous and sad. :mean::shame::mellow::freak:

Maybe I'll just take both and pull a trailer, haha. Gotta see if the annoying neighbor with 15 cars on his driveway is willing to let me borrow his yanker.


----------



## EditTim

sirbOOm said:


> Luckily my system is so perfect it will just make all of you jealous and sad. :mean::shame::mellow::freak:
> 
> Maybe I'll just take both and pull a trailer, haha. Gotta see if the annoying neighbor with 15 cars on his driveway is willing to let me borrow his yanker.


Nice, never seen a green one... mine was tan, wished it was black, . I'll look for a pic, but I doubt I'll find one...


----------



## decibelle

You could always just haul the truck with that land yacht.

That's a lovely picture, btw. The seafoam color matches nicely with the trees in the background. There's my inner chick coming out to post... :blush:


----------



## sirbOOm

Yeah I'd rather have black but the interior is all dark green color instead of black for some g'dam reason so I can't just paint her black without a ton of interior work. I kind of like this color anyway and will probably eventually repaint it that green you find on newer Fords (kind of an olive sparkle green) and restore the interior where it needs it (has a tear or two in the leather, some other stuff needed). It's completely untouched other than some body work it had done in the 80's because of it sliding into a snow bank on the passenger side up in Duluth, MN. You can tell the front passenger door wasn't aligned properly or the door isn't original but I have a parts car to solve that problem.


----------



## sirbOOm

millerlyte said:


> You could always just haul the truck with that land yacht.
> 
> That's a lovely picture, btw. The seafoam color matches nicely with the trees in the background. There's my inner chick coming out to post... :blush:


Eh... the engine is basically running on 7 cylinders and the suspension sags to the driver's side because it sat for 10 years at that angle. Haha.

Speaking of chicks... cookies and... cookies aaannnndddd....


----------



## bigbubba

I was just going back to find the address so I knew how to get there and I found this....









Availability is on a first-come first-serve basis, *or anytime at your local Walmart*.

What the hell is this?.....

I thought you were making the cookies...  ......


----------



## claydo

bikinpunk said:


> Oh, to those if you coming Friday, any idea when you'll be getting in town? We need to coordinate a GTG Friday night.
> 
> I'm still not exactly sure when I'll be there. I'd like to get there before or after traffic gets bad (not that it's ever really good) so I'm not sitting on the interstate for an hour. What time would be best? Before 3/after 6?


My votes for after 6. I've gotta drop my family off in Augusta at my bro/sis in laws......probabaly visit for a few before heading out........anyone have a time estimate on augusta to Atlanta?


----------



## claydo

Oh yeah have to check in too...........is anyone else staying downtown?


----------



## EditTim

I live downtown, does that count?


----------



## strakele

bigbubba said:


> What the hell is this?.....
> 
> I thought you were making the cookies...  ......


Fresh baked Toll House Ultimate Chocolate Lovers. Not just from a plastic box


----------



## BigAl205

bikinpunk said:


> Oh, to those if you coming Friday, any idea when you'll be getting in town? We need to coordinate a GTG Friday night.
> 
> I'm still not exactly sure when I'll be there. I'd like to get there before or after traffic gets bad (not that it's ever really good) so I'm not sitting on the interstate for an hour. What time would be best? Before 3/after 6?


I will be leaving straight from work around 4pm central time. Hopefully I can leave earlier, but traffic is gonna be a...


----------



## claydo

Mmmmm........toll house.......


----------



## decibelle

*In regards to parking, *some of yall may have to park on the street in front of our apartment for the meet to avoid overcrowding.

Technically we are "not allowed" to have guests in the parking lot (they put a gate on it now), but since their security allows children to vandalize others property in that same parking lot I don't give a damn what their rules are. But to avoid having an overcrowded lot, assuming 20 or so of you show up, it's a possibility that some may have to go out on the street. Also when you arrive you'll have to call either Gray or myself to let you in.


----------



## ErinH

I know it's extreme but if you have security and they have rules regarding visitors then should we just try to find a separate venue? Is there a place nearby like a park or shop? Heck, even a mall parking lot would be fine. The Duluth exit has a lot of space around there. 

Just mentioning it. The last thing anyone wants to deal with is security breaking up the party.


----------



## decibelle

When I say "security" I mean a couple of unarmed people barely in any work uniform riding around in a golf cart occasionally. Usually they just stand at a corner and talk amongst each other.

Rarely see them in parking lots and it wasn't an issue last September. If they do happen to come by and cause a stink then we'll relocate. Like Gray said, we'll have a backup location in case of inclement weather or what have you. But it's doubtful they'll show up or even notice or care one way or the other.


----------



## ErinH

Cool deal.


----------



## decibelle

Don't worry, we'll have it covered :thumbsup:

We'll probably order some pizza at some point too if yall want, so be sure to bring a couple bucks for that.


----------



## BigAl205

I'll just flash my badge. "It's okay guys, I got this"


----------



## spyders03

For those of us coming in Friday night, where can we get a room near by that isn't too expensive, but also won't be sleeping with the roaches?


----------



## claydo

spyders03 said:


> For those of us coming in Friday night, where can we get a room near by that isn't too expensive, but also won't be sleeping with the roaches?


I got a room at the Hyatt on peachtree........ not too expensive, for a big city. About 2 bills for the room and gaurded valet parking deck.


----------



## claydo

BTW could grayson or ally pm me a number for arrival access?


----------



## BigAl205

spyders03 said:


> For those of us coming in Friday night, where can we get a room near by that isn't too expensive, but also won't be sleeping with the roaches?


Douglasville is decent and isn't too far away.


----------



## decibelle

Just had an idea yall. For the Friday night folks who will be in town, would anyone be up for an evening movie at the Starlight Six drive-in theater? It's just a ten minute drive from here down the highway. It's only $3.50/movie. We could meet up there and watch a movie (Good day to die hard was pretty awesome) and be back well before 11pm. We could take turns watching/listening to the movie in each other's cars or just stay in ours. Doesn't have to be for the entire length of the film if you're really tired. 

Gray and I just watched Good day to die hard in his car there and it was pretty damn cool. We thought it'd be a good idea for a meetup if you guys are down with that.


----------



## claydo

Oh man I bet an action flick in that Mitsubishi was awesome.........probably had all 3 subs jumping!


----------



## claydo

You guys do that often? Sounds like fun.........all the drive ins around here are long gone.


----------



## spyders03

Sounds cool, I'm in if I come up friday


----------



## decibelle

No actually we just learned about this place tonight. Now I wanna take the Monte out and see how Bruce Willis sounds with the new 8s 

Snacks are real cheap too.


----------



## claydo

Does the sound transmit pretty clear?


----------



## decibelle

Fairly. You won't hear any static in Die Hard, trust me. If you do, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## claydo

Awesome I'm up for it........hopping around to different cars would be interesting!


----------



## slade1274

bikinpunk said:


> The Duluth exit has a lot of space around there.
> 
> Just mentioning it. The last thing anyone wants to deal with is security breaking up the party.


Erin, we don't need to have a GTG at Fry's :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

slade1274 said:


> Erin, we don't need to have a GTG at Fry's :laugh:


Dang it! You're on to me!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I agree with Douglasville being great and inexpensive for lodging. If you are in Douglasville punch in Walmart on your gps and see where it takes you. I prefer maps and/or turns scribbled on a piece of paper btw for navigation.


----------



## ErinH

As far as the movie Friday night... risking sounding like a Debbie downer ... myself and a couple others had discussed meeting up and doing some improptu tuning or just chatting over dinner Friday and I'd rather go that route, personally. If Fast and Furious 6 were out, I'd be all for it, though. LOL.

If anyone else wants to go that route, LMK and maybe we can try to set something like that up for those who want to go that route. No hard feelings if you think I stink and would rather watch a movie. 

Which leads me to... I chose Marietta but now see that Douglasville may actually be a bit better for me since it would save me about 30 minutes' drive through Metro ATL. Both locations are about the same distance from Centennial Park so that's a wash. Depending on what everyone wants to do, I may change locations. Otherwise I'll stay in Marietta.
For improptu tuning all we need is a parking lot.


----------



## spyders03

I am good with whatever everyone else wants to do, movie or dinner/tune, I'm down

I was looking at hotels and the Hilton in Atl is not far from the apartments, and has rates for $79 a night on that friday ($92 after tax, title, and licensing), although it is in the heart of downtown, and I would hate to see that traffic on Friday night. Marietta would be a shorter drive for me, but Douglasville would be only another 20 minutes or so, so no big deal either way. I do think it would be cool to do some Friday night tuning if multiple people were staying in the same area. I just pulled the trigger on a whole new front stage, got the mids/tweets wired up in the dash (waiting on the tweeters to be delivered), and the new 6.5" midbasses should be here early this week as well. epper::guitarist: Super excited!

Where is everyone else staying? Suggestions?


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> If anyone else wants to go that route, LMK and maybe we can try to set something like that up for those who want to go that route. No hard feelings if you think I stink and would rather watch a movie.


Sure you haven't spouted any gray hairs lately? :laugh:


I'm still down for dinner with you guys of course. Whether or not anyone else goes, I think I might just go back there anyway, esp if they have anything different playing. I haven't watched a movie in my car and now I really want to


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

It was a touch over $130 for two nights at the Quality Inn in Douglasville for me. And as I mentioned before at least in the room I was in last time the queen bed was like laying on a cloud. Fairly quiet area too. Only thing I didn't like was entering the room from the outside but that's more of a personal quirk than anything. 

Oh, I definately choose dinner and casual tuning over a movie IF I'm not too wore out from working all night and driving all day. If I do join the party and start acting beligerant you're welcome to knock me back on track:worried:As for gray hairs more and more are ending up in the pile on the floor after every haircut


----------



## ErinH

Alrighty... I just switched my reservation to Douglasville. Makes it a bit shorter drive for me. 


Let's start trying to iron out details. If you want to meet up Friday night, let me know. I know some of you guys are going to be last minute decisions but to anyone else that wants to meet up, post up. I'm fine with sitting on my butt in the hotel and just relaxing but if there are people wanting to meet up, I'm down for that as well. I'm going to try to make it in town by about 6 or 7pm. If anyone wants to meet up earlier, I could probably leave town a bit earlier.


----------



## Serieus

i think i'm going to make it for this one, assuming i'm not drowning in homework this week since we just got off spring break. if i do come, it'll just be for the day (poor college kid can't afford a hotel ), but there's a lot of cars at this meet that i'd like to listen to, as well as lots of people i'd like to meet.

and besides that, i've made a couple changes these past two weeks to show off! it sounds a lot better now but i overheated my voice coils on my mids yesterday, awful smell, but everything still sounds okay so i don't think any huge damage was done yet. hopefully they make it to the meet


----------



## ErinH

^ cool. I added you to the list as a "maybe". What's your real name, and I'll fix it.





*Current Attendees list as of March 10th.*

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1)
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Mark (Audible Physics)
9. ??? (tnaudio) - maybe
10. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
11. Jonathan (Thumper26)
12. Luke(thomasluke)
13. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
14. Jimmy (JimHTP)
15. Ryan (slade1274)
16. sirbOOm
17. Clay (claydo)
18. rsutton1223 - maybe
19. Steve (SteveH!)
20. pereze
21. Geordie68
22. Mike (Velozity) - maybe
23. spyders03
24. ghionw - maybe
25. Kelly (bigbubba)
26. Chris (Serieus) - maybe


----------



## BigAl205

bikinpunk said:


> Alrighty... I just switched my reservation to Douglasville. Makes it a bit shorter drive for me.
> 
> 
> Let's start trying to iron out details. If you want to meet up Friday night, let me know. I know some of you guys are going to be last minute decisions but to anyone else that wants to meet up, post up. I'm fine with sitting on my butt in the hotel and just relaxing but if there are people wanting to meet up, I'm down for that as well. I'm going to try to make it in town by about 6 or 7pm. If anyone wants to meet up earlier, I could probably leave town a bit earlier.


Sweet! That's where I'm staying. Don't forget that GA is an hour ahead, so 6pm our time is 7pm eastern


----------



## Serieus

bikinpunk said:


> ^ cool. I added you to the list as a "maybe". What's your real name, and I'll fix it.


chris


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> Sweet! That's where I'm staying. Don't forget that GA is an hour ahead, so 6pm our time is 7pm eastern


word, yo! we'll chat Friday night. Call me when you get in to town and we'll meet up. 



Serieus said:


> chris


fixed. thanks.


----------



## rsutton1223

I am going from maybe to probable.


----------



## ErinH

rsutton1223 said:


> I am going from maybe to probable.


cool. what's your name and I'll update the list.


----------



## rsutton1223

bikinpunk said:


> cool. what's your name and I'll update the list.


Robb


----------



## spyders03

Kyle, and I will be there Fri night, just got a small bonus at work, so a hotel is a definite go! I was looking at prices and will also be staying in Douglasville, I should be in town by 5-6pm.


----------



## claydo

Getting excited allready........reaimed pods today, and took care of some evil rattles. Alsotook another attempt at getting some old 8" midbasses in my doors.......don't know why I keep forgetting the extent of the modifications to make it work, oh well, one of these days ill find the balls to mod my door cards, till then I guess I'm stuck with the 6.5s. So after my resuming I'm sitting and doing some listening/ tuning. I think I made some substantial improvements! Can't wait to show it off, nobody I know here could give a ****.


----------



## claydo

I'm kinda surprised these old quart 6.5s are still kicking........they been living on 200 arms for a while now..........and since I have gotten my doors pretty quiet they have took a beating.


----------



## claydo

By the way....(horns blaring in background)..... Chicago's first album kicks ass.....I'm a man, yes I am!


----------



## claydo

Also, shortly afterthe NC meet, and after years of ownership, I discovered they my phase controls on my old 880 can be adjusted on individual channels............duh. so al and grayson please listen again I promise much better imaging this time! No more "I can almost get a center". LOL it only took like seven years to figure that option out...........goes back to my comment to you al.......the special kid in class.


----------



## ErinH

I am trying hard to get my car back together and tuned. I literally just woke up... from falling asleep in my car tuning.


----------



## claydo

LOL wake the f$%& up!


----------



## claydo

I must have something right.........doing more listening than adjusting now.....but tomorrow ill get in and be like wtf?


----------



## claydo

But seriously, get they thing tuned, yours is one of the cars I am really looking forward to hearing!


----------



## BigAl205

claydo said:


> Also, shortly afterthe NC meet, and after years of ownership, I discovered they my phase controls on my old 880 can be adjusted on individual channels............duh. so al and grayson please listen again I promise much better imaging this time! No more "I can almost get a center". LOL it only took like seven years to figure that option out...........goes back to my comment to you al.......the special kid in class.


Don't you hate when you find out a function that you've been oblivious of for a long time? I was installing a phone in a guy's car years ago and I was showing how I could mount the pedestal in such a way that it wouldn't interfere with the fold-out center console. When I flipped it out, he said, "Son of a *****! I've owned this car for 2 years and never knew it did that."


----------



## claydo

Yup it can really be embarrassing when someone else shows ya!


----------



## sirbOOm

So what's the agenda for Friday? Can someone send the Outlook invite?


----------



## mumbles

Just heard on the radio that Saturday is supposed to be clear and 72 degrees... lets hope the weather dudes get this one right


----------



## sirbOOm

I heard Nicki Minaj on the radio and I about died.


----------



## JimHTP

> I must have something right.........doing more listening than adjusting now.....but tomorrow ill get in and be like wtf?


It took me a month to get to that point...but now my mids are broken in and rattling my door panels so I've got to deaden, plug and seal some things and then re-tune again. I honestly only got into this beyond the basic in november and december last year so I only have the most basic understanding of tuning in the first place...and I've never even so much as heard or been near a car set up for sq or sql and competitions...I don't even know what I've been missing.


----------



## sirbOOm

The fact of the matter is, all of your systems are going to make me rip out my system and go get Hertz and Audison crap going in to severe debt and ultimately lots of crying... lots of crying.


----------



## JimHTP

sirbOOm said:


> The fact of the matter is, all of your systems are going to make me rip out my system and go get Hertz and Audison crap going in to severe debt and ultimately lots of crying... lots of crying.


This plus my girlfriend beating me while I sleep for spending all our money


----------



## sirbOOm

Tell her to man up and beat you while you're awake. Might as well get that on video and bring it so we can test our DVD players parking break bypasses at the meet.


----------



## ErinH

sirbOOm said:


> The fact of the matter is, all of your systems are going to make me rip out my system and go get Hertz and Audison crap going in to severe debt and ultimately lots of crying... lots of crying.


I rip out my system at least twice a year. It's a sickness.


----------



## JimHTP

> Tell her to man up and beat you while you're awake. Might as well get that on video and bring it so we can test our DVD players parking break bypasses at the meet.


There is a good 100 pounds between us, if I'm not asleep it just makes me laugh  I think she is tagging along though so you may get some live entertainment at my expense after all.


----------



## strakele

Hey guys, can we get a separate list going of who is coming in on Friday and will be here by say, 7pm? Let's try to get our Friday night hangout nailed down.

We were talking about Vortex burgers, but if everyone is staying a bit outside of Atlanta, maybe we'll go somewhere else?


----------



## ErinH

Me. By 7.


----------



## decibelle

Friday night crew:
1. Erin (6-7pm)
2. spyders03 (5-6pm)

...


----------



## bigbubba

Just got my room booked. I will have a lot of questions regarding DSP units so I hope there are a few people willing to share some info so I can decide which way I want to go with it. 

Also, what time is everyone meeting Saturday?


----------



## claydo

I should be there around 5 or 6 too.


----------



## decibelle

Saturday "officially" starts at 10am. Roll in and out whenever you want. Weather is looking to be nice. Some idiot broke one side of the gate off and the leasing office just had a massive fire so "security" will probably have better things to do than harass us. They probably won't even notice the gate is broken so yall might be able to just drive on in without our assistance.


Friday crew:
1. Erin (6-7pm)
2. spyders03 (5-6pm) what is your name, buddy?
3. Clay (5-6pm)


----------



## rsutton1223

Jeff at Cars of Atlanta put the initial tune on the system today. It sounds great so far. We are going to dive more into later but it is ready for listening this weekend.


----------



## sirbOOm

What is the plan for Friday? I'm game for showing up but I can't find on this uber-long thread (that's what she said) what the agenda is (sorry, I went to public school).

I can meet at a bar or something although I have a feeling I'll be ditching to try and rough-in a borrowed JBL MS-8 and possible RF 3SIXTY.3 if I can swing it. My AudioControl LCQ-1 is going back to Crutchfield - it's not cutting it. Apparently my stock HU screws with the EQ a lot more than your average OEM HU and I'll never be able to flatten it for a baseline without getting expensive equipment or a Cleansweep. After the cost of all of this, I might as well just get a proper processor this time.


----------



## ErinH

I've got a zapco dsp8 that I won't be able to use if anyone is interested in it for a good deal. If so, shoot me a PM and I'll bring it with me.


----------



## decibelle

Plan for Friday is anyone who is down here that is interested will meet up at the Vortex (tentative, we can go wherever yall want) for dinner and drinks around 8 or so. Seems like most folks will be here by then. After that there's no plan. I guess some folks are going back to tune. I'm probably going to go watch a movie in the Monte at the drive in theater after that.


----------



## BigAl205

I'm shooting for 7pm Friday night but it might be closer to 8.


----------



## stereo_luver

Count me in. It looks like I may have to work next week so no cruise to the Bahamas. If anyone needs some material for tuning I have some technical tracks on CD I can make copies of. I should be able to make it out Friday night too. The truck is a mess and only has a basic tune. No real tonality to it. But the staging is pretty good.


Chuck


----------



## sirbOOm

The Vortex in Midtown or Little 5 Points?


----------



## sirbOOm

stereo_luver said:


> Count me in. It looks like I may have to work next week so no cruise to the Bahamas. If anyone needs some material for tuning I have some technical tracks on CD I can make copies of. I should be able to make it out Friday night too. The truck is a mess and only has a basic tune. No real tonality to it. But the staging is pretty good.
> 
> 
> Chuck


I'm game for a copy of that CD! Pa-pa-please!

And if I get in your truck and you try to tell me it has no "tonality" and I think it sounds excellent, please explain how/why/where/when/what/who.


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> No real tonality to it. But the staging is pretty good.
> 
> 
> Chuck


LOL!


----------



## sirbOOm

bikinpunk said:


> I've got a zapco dsp8 that I won't be able to use if anyone is interested in it for a good deal. If so, shoot me a PM and I'll bring it with me.


Know nothing about it but I'm happy to take a look at it. Is it better than the 3SIXTY.3?


----------



## claydo

I'd love some tuning material........tuning to music seems hopeless!


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> LOL!


I'm trying to top the whole midrange/vocals issue.

Chuck


----------



## sirbOOm

I'm trying to brace myself for the impending dissatisfaction with my stereo.


----------



## stereo_luver

sirbOOm said:


> I'm trying to brace myself for the impending dissatisfaction with my stereo.


Don't sweat it. You'll take away more than you came with. Some of these guys know what they are doing and will share some tips with you.

Chuck


----------



## spyders03

sirbOOm said:


> I'm trying to brace myself for the impending dissatisfaction with my stereo.


Makes 2 of us, lol.

Also, name is Kyle. I may have a stand in set of tweeters, mine shouldn't be in until Friday, so I might be installing Saturday if they come in early, or if not I will be running some crap tweets, with a crap tune. Good part is that my new Tang Band W6`s should be in tomorrow, then getting them fitted right away, and got the NS3's dropped in and hooked up yesterday, although I think they will be replaced with some fr88's soon.


----------



## pereze

spyders03 said:


> ..., although I think they will be replaced with some fr88's soon.


if you need some fr88's, I have them for sale in the classifieds. I could bring them Saturday. 

That would help me since I need that money to buy speakers from Erin.


----------



## spyders03

It's funny you mention that, I was just trying to decide between the FR88's and FR89's, but if you have them, how much would you sell them for, shipped in your trunk to Atlanta? 

Also, are they the 8ohm or 4ohm version?


----------



## spyders03

I just saw your post in the classifieds, and saw that they are the 8ohm version. I would be happy to give you $50 cash for them, plus food or drinks on Friday if you'll be there.


----------



## bertholomey

Not intending to turn this into a Classified ad, but like Erin, I have a 6to8 that I'm not using that I can bring with me - PM me for details if there is interest.


----------



## slade1274

Swap meet, yo!


----------



## stereo_luver

OK...I have drivers, amps and subs if needed....LOL

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm headed out of town straight from work at 0600 Friday so depending on which route I take and how fast I decide to drive (I'm that guy you pass for going too slow a lot of the time lol) I'm looking at around 1500 arrival time give or take. I'll likely lay down for a bit in the room before the Friday gig.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Alright folks I'm looking into going with a 12" sub in my center console since I doubt the ported 10" or a pair of sealed 10's will do what I want them to do. They never really fit my needs but were perfect for the small box requirements. Now that I've graduated to the center console even a 15" could fit with some extra work in the design process. Had a sealed 12" in my Sierra center console and it kicked ass. Anyone have a quality 12" they're looking to part with? Thought I'd ask here in case one of you needed to make a sale. I have plenty of amp to power whatever I get so...


----------



## sirbOOm

:huh2::shout::gossip: Which Vortex?


----------



## EditTim

sirbOOm said:


> :huh2::shout::gossip: Which Vortex?


No one is saying, but I'm guessing the midtown location... it's quite close to Centennial Park. Little 5, not so much... :shrug:


----------



## sirbOOm

And I've decided I'm going to try and install a Nexus 7 in my truck. Just sayin'


----------



## decibelle

sirbOOm said:


> :huh2::shout::gossip: Which Vortex?


We'll all go to the one in midtown. You can take your grumpy ass to the other one. 


Guys weather is looking great. Sunny and 75.


----------



## sirbOOm

millerlyte said:


> We'll all go to the one in midtown. You can take your grumpy ass to the other one.


:z:

Told you there'd be lots of crying.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

At the risk of looking like a fat attention whore who thinks I should take on the triple bypass burger? I can eat a 1lb burger with a big order of onion rings without flinching so the triple bypass burger might actually be doable. If not, I'll have breakfast in the morning


----------



## sirbOOm

I will gladly wish you luck.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That's my big ass in the avatar pic. Never used a seat when I had my Charger. Now I'm never without a seat in my BassCat. Same length but narrower beam.


----------



## bigbubba

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That's my big ass in the avatar pic. Never used a seat when I had my Charger. Now I'm never without a seat in my BassCat. Same length but narrower beam.


Is that why you drive a Ram Quadcab now?


----------



## sirbOOm

Should come fish in the lake behind my house while you're here. Apparently some big wide mouth bass are coming out of there. I never fish - don't have a boat (with or without a seat).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bigbubba said:


> Is that why you drive a Ram Quadcab now?


The cab of my single cab Sierra was cramped. There comes a point in life where comfort is more important than looks:laugh:The Sierra sure was purdy tho.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

sirbOOm said:


> Should come fish in the lake behind my house while you're here. Apparently some big wide mouth bass are coming out of there. I never fish - don't have a boat (with or without a seat).


If it's a private lake where you don't need a visitors fishing liscense I just might take you up on that offer Sunday morning! Or is it Lake Lanier?


----------



## spyders03

Hillbilly SQ said:


> At the risk of looking like a fat attention whore, who thinks I should take on the triple bypass burger? I can eat a 1lb burger with a big order of onion rings without flinching so the triple bypass burger might actually be doable. If not, I'll have breakfast in the morning


Not only would I like to see this, but my fat ass might join you in this endeavor sir.


----------



## sirbOOm

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If it's a private lake where you don't need a visitors fishing liscense I just might take you up on that offer Sunday morning! Or is it Lake Lanier?


Not sure a fishing license is required - it is not a public lake. My neighborhood surrounds it and to go on it you have to pay association dues. I've paid my dues - now I just need a friggin' floater. :mean:


----------



## bigbubba

spyders03 said:


> Not only would I like to see this, but my fat ass might join you in this endeavor sir.


Wouldn't mind seeing this either except I probably won't get into Atlanta till about 10:00 Friday night.


----------



## ErinH

3 things:

First, did anyone invite Neil? Maybe he could make it out. 

Second, is there a desire for me to bring my measurement stuff (RTA, woofer tester)? Just asking so I know if anyone wants to use it. 

Also, if there's any interest I can try to do some sort of "RTA 101" Saturday or Friday night. If you have measurement gear being it and we can go through it in person and have others provide feedback from their usage. 

If you want to do that but don't have gear to measure with, LMK and I can point you to what you need to get you setup for Saturday for under $100 (assuming you already have a laptop). 

- E dawg


----------



## EditTim

bikinpunk said:


> 3 things:
> 
> First, did anyone invite Neil? Maybe he could make it out.
> 
> Second, is there a desire for me to bring my measurement stuff (RTA, woofer tester)? Just asking so I know if anyone wants to use it.
> 
> Also, if there's any interest I can try to do some sort of "RTA 101" Saturday or Friday night. If you have measurement gear being it and we can go through it in person and have others provide feedback from their usage.
> 
> If you want to do that but don't have gear to measure with, LMK and I can point you to what you need to get you setup for Saturday for under $100 (assuming you already have a laptop).
> 
> - E dawg


I'd be up for RTA 101, great idea!
Personally, I have no gear besides a laptop...


----------



## claydo

Sure bring the rta! I'd love to "see" how ****ty my system sounds, as apposed to just hearing it!


----------



## bigbubba

A RTA 101 would be awesome. My laptop has TrueRTA 1/3 oct. and I have a mic I can bring.


----------



## spyders03

Hillbilly SQ said:


> The cab of my single cab Sierra was cramped. There comes a point in life where comfort is more important than looks:laugh:The Sierra sure was purdy tho.


I know what you mean, I sold my Subaru Impreza WRX to get a Subaru Legacy. Not nearly as fast, but infinitely more comfortable



bigbubba said:


> A RTA 101 would be awesome.


Agreed! I have never seen one before, but would definitely be interested In seeing it done. Should a car that scores well on an RTA sound better, or if it mainly to see peaks and nulls in the system?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

spyders03 said:


> Not only would I like to see this, but my fat ass might join you in this endeavor sir.


If I'm not feeling too fatigued from the long drive after working all night (graveyard shift) I'll give it my best. Too bad I won't be fresh off the lake after fishing all day in the heat. That's when my appetite is the meanest. One day after spending all day in 100* heat on Millwood me and a couple buddies weighing over 800lbs between the three of us made the staff of a Chinese buffet watch their profit margin go out the window. You could see the life getting sucked out of them plate after plate:laugh:That said, I rarely eat like a pig. Just have good capacity from all the water I drink.


----------



## bigbubba

you go home now....you scare other customers....


----------



## JimHTP

> If I'm not feeling too fatigued from the long drive after working all night (graveyard shift) I'll give it my best. Too bad I won't be fresh off the lake after fishing all day in the heat.


damn it would take my appetite a week to recover from that. heat+ long periods of time not eating make me less hungry...however if i've had a solid 3 meals and a decent workout I might be able to hang. We used to hit up Frontera (mexican restaurant) and grab 10-15 tacos each and eat them in one sitting but that is a little punishing on the digestive tract these days. Still if you can scare the people running a chinese buffet you are doing some serious work, kudos!


----------



## Velozity

I too am now going from "maybe" to "probable". Hopefully it works out. This looks like fun!


----------



## claydo

Velozity said:


> I too am now going from "maybe" to "probable". Hopefully it works out. This looks like fun!


Come on down would love to hear another upfront sub, I liked graysons a lot.


----------



## altimaboy05

I would like to make it to that one. It sounds like fun. I saw where my teamate from team sound factory might be going TnAudio(the other black altima.) I will see if I can get the day off to drive up there. I work retail so its hard sometimes. What time does the meet start ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

altimaboy05 said:


> I would like to make it to that one. It sounds like fun. I saw where my teamate from team sound factory might be going TnAudio(the other black altima.) I will see if I can get the day off to drive up there. I work retail so its hard sometimes. What time does the meet start ?


Official starting time is around 10am. Hope you can make it. This gathering is gonna be insane. Kinda wish we could start earlier so we can make the most of the day. A lot of cars to play musical chairs with and not near enough time to do it. I might let a few people go solo in my truck so I can listen to more cars. Just make sure not to blow anything up!


----------



## ErinH

well, we could always meet up for breakfast somewhere to get the day started off right. before 10am may be too much to ask of Grayson and Ally on their weekend. gotta get that beauty sleep (especially Grayson, he looked rough the last time I saw him. )


----------



## decibelle

If delicious food is beckoning, he will walk through hell and high water to get to it. I'm down for breakfast with any other early birds.


----------



## strakele

bikinpunk said:


> well, we could always meet up for breakfast somewhere to get the day started off right. before 10am may be too much to ask of Grayson and Ally on their weekend. gotta get that beauty sleep (especially Grayson, he looked rough the last time I saw him. )


Hey shut up, that was after several consecutive days of very little sleep lol.

I suppose we could do 9am if people want to start earlier.


----------



## decibelle

I thought you looked handsome Gray 

Where would yall want to go for breakfast? There is a Waffle House, Dunkin Donuts and maybe the Varsity will have something?


----------



## claydo

It is gonna be lots of cars to listen too......for a meet I guess that's a good thing!


----------



## ErinH

Is there eats within walking distance (lunch/dinner)?


----------



## claydo

Damn with the last couple of additions are we up to 30 yet?
I hope this is a big parking lot!


----------



## claydo

Good thing we aren't an spl forum Wed all go to jail


----------



## ErinH

updated the list. 


*Current Attendees list as of March 12th.*

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1)
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Mark (Audible Physics)
9. ??? (tnaudio) - maybe
10. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
11. Jonathan (Thumper26)
12. Luke(thomasluke)
13. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
14. Jimmy (JimHTP)
15. Ryan (slade1274)
16. Nick (sirbOOm)
17. Clay (claydo)
18. Robb (rsutton1223) - maybe
19. Steve (SteveH!)
20. Eric (pereze)
21. ??? (Geordie68)
22. Mike (Velozity) - Most likely
23. Kyle (spyders03)
24. ??? ghionw - maybe
25. Kelly (bigbubba)
26. Chris (Serieus) - maybe
26. ??? (Altimaboy05) - maybe


----------



## sirbOOm

millerlyte said:


> Plan for Friday is anyone who is down here that is interested will meet up at the Vortex (tentative, we can go wherever yall want) for dinner and drinks around 8 or so. Seems like most folks will be here by then. After that there's no plan. I guess some folks are going back to tune. I'm probably going to go watch a movie in the Monte at the drive in theater after that.


Any ideas how a newbie such as myself might know who to walk up to and go, "Hey, are you the guys from the forum?" without getting the wrong group and thus making people think I'm a pedophile?


----------



## sirbOOm

16. *Nick (sirbOOm)* :mickey:


----------



## ErinH

Man, we are SO going to need nametags...


----------



## Notloudenuf

<------ is jealous.


----------



## ErinH

Notloudenuf said:


> <------ is jealous.


what's holding you back?


----------



## KP

bikinpunk said:


> Man, we are SO going to need nametags...


Mentioning name tags and I think I saw you say 'Debbie Downer' in a previous post?

I'm concerned.........


----------



## decibelle

sirbOOm said:


> Any ideas how a newbie such as myself might know who to walk up to and go, "Hey, are you the guys from the forum?" without getting the wrong group and thus making people think I'm a pedophile?


We will be the only ones discussing RTAs and crossovers and various brands of audio gear over burgers and drinks.


----------



## bertholomey

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Mentioning name tags and I think I saw you say 'Debbie Downer' in a previous post?
> 
> I'm concerned.........


Love this post!


----------



## Notloudenuf

bikinpunk said:


> what's holding you back?


I just can't make this one.
Maybe if Ally is gracious enough to host 1 in the fall I will be able to make it to that one.

So now I'm jealous AND sad. :uneasy: :undecided:


----------



## ErinH

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Mentioning name tags and I think I saw you say 'Debbie Downer' in a previous post?
> 
> I'm concerned.........


Hey... 

Got me.


----------



## claydo

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Mentioning name tags and I think I saw you say 'Debbie Downer' in a previous post?
> 
> I'm concerned.........


Damn dude can you make it?............spent much time in your build log!


----------



## slade1274

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Mentioning name tags and I think I saw you say 'Debbie Downer' in a previous post?
> 
> I'm concerned.........












Lol


----------



## spyders03

So, bad news, the TB 6.5's wouldn't fit in the doors, they hit the windows, and I would need a spacer big enough to go about 3/4" past the door panel. So I am sending them back tomorrow and am ordering a set of 6.5" Peerless HDS drivers. I doubt they will be here by friday, but I will be there nonetheless, just won't have my mids that I wanted.

I am however looking forward to some good burgers and good company Friday night. Got the room booked at the Quality Inn in Douglasville, it's getting close!


----------



## claydo

Getting very close......can't wait!


----------



## scionboxrox

Looks like i will be able to come up on saturday. This is going to be great.


----------



## stereo_luver

Since I wasn't added to the list I'm going to the Bahamas. Have fun guys. I know I will.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

scionboxrox said:


> Looks like i will be able to come up on saturday. This is going to be great.


Awesome! Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> Since I wasn't added to the list I'm going to the Bahamas. Have fun guys. I know I will.
> 
> Chuck


My plan worked! Yes!


----------



## ErinH

List updated for Chuck. 



*Current Attendees list as of March 12th.*

1. Ally (millerlyte)
2. Grayson (strakele)
3. Demetrius (wdemetrius1)
4. Jason (bertholomey) - definitely
5. Al (BigAl205)
6. Tim (EditTim)
7. Erin (bikinpunk)
8. Mark (Audible Physics)
9. ??? (tnaudio) - maybe
10. Chris (Hillbilly SQ)
11. Jonathan (Thumper26)
12. Luke(thomasluke)
13. Eric (EeeDeeEye)
14. Jimmy (JimHTP)
15. Ryan (slade1274)
16. sirbOOm
17. Clay (claydo)
18. Robb (rsutton1223) - maybe
19. Steve (SteveH!)
20. Eric (pereze)
21. ??? (Geordie68)
22. Mike (Velozity) - Most likely
23. Kyle (spyders03)
24. ??? ghionw - maybe
25. Kelly (bigbubba)
26. Chris (Serieus) - maybe
26. ??? (Altimaboy05) - maybe
27. Chuck (Stereoluver)
28. Blake (scionboxrocks)


----------



## pereze

sirbOOm said:


> Any ideas how a newbie such as myself might know who to walk up to and go, "Hey, are you the guys from the forum?" without getting the wrong group and thus making people think I'm a pedophile?


Lol, just make sure the guy from NBC doesn't come out and ask you how old she said she was...yikes!


----------



## ErinH

We're gonna need more space. Lol.


----------



## Neil_J

Holy crap thats a huuuge crowd, really wish I could make it up for the weekend


----------



## ErinH

Start driving Neil. You can do it!


----------



## bigbubba

Is this the correct address for the apartment office? Want to make sure I go to the right place.

526 Centennial Olympic Park Dr.


----------



## Neil_J

bikinpunk said:


> Start driving Neil. You can do it!


Hmm. 511 miles = 7 hours, 20 minutes with traffic. That's about 40 gallons of gas, or about $165 or so for 93 octane. 

My car's obviously still not sounding good but I'd love to hear some of the cars there. Anyone want to make a charitable donation towards my gas money?  Just kidding. Sort of.


----------



## bigbubba

Neil_J said:


> Hmm. 511 miles = 7 hours, 20 minutes with traffic. That's about 40 gallons of gas, or about $165 or so for 93 octane.
> 
> My car's obviously still not sounding good but I'd love to hear some of the cars there. Anyone want to make a charitable donation towards my gas money?  Just kidding. Sort of.


I have about half that distance to drive and will probably use as much gas, or more, as you.  My truck loves the 93 octane too.


----------



## ErinH

Neil_J said:


> Hmm. 511 miles = 7 hours, 20 minutes with traffic. That's about 40 gallons of gas, or about $165 or so for 93 octane.
> 
> My car's obviously still not sounding good but I'd love to hear some of the cars there. Anyone want to make a charitable donation towards my gas money?  Just kidding. Sort of.


Ill throw in $20 to get you there. I'm not kidding. Hell, you can room with me Friday if you want. You'd have to sleep on the floor, though. It'll be awkward but it'd save you coin. 

Think about. If you want to take me up on it, call my bluff.


----------



## ErinH

Grayson/Ally, is there anywhere to plug in at all? If that's a definite NO then I'm not going to bother bringing my power supply. Also asking for the purpose of laptop charging.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Neil_J said:


> Hmm. 511 miles = 7 hours, 20 minutes with traffic. That's about 40 gallons of gas, or about $165 or so for 93 octane.
> 
> My car's obviously still not sounding good but I'd love to hear some of the cars there. Anyone want to make a charitable donation towards my gas money?  Just kidding. Sort of.


My HEMI loves 89 octane. It gets 22mpg at 50-55mph and about 16-17mpg at 75mph. Yup, that's gonna be about 60-70 gallons of gas times around $3.75ish=no effing way I'm doing the math! After the last one the wind was blowing like a gail directly at me. Think I averaged about 15


----------



## ErinH

^ wins.


----------



## Neil_J

I actually got 39mpg coming home from NC one time, but that was with a full tank of race gas with no ethanol added, all highway miles, coasting down the side of the smoky mountains (that was a full tank averaged, not instantaneous). Normally if i let the turbo spool up, I get 26 to 28, and people rarely pass me  

I'm going to ask permission to make the trip, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> ^ wins.


At least it runs like a scalded ape. And is a cushy ride. Gotta pay to play:burnout:


----------



## slade1274

Neil_J said:


> Hmm. 511 miles = 7 hours, 20 minutes with traffic. That's about 40 gallons of gas, or about $165 or so for 93 octane.
> 
> My car's obviously still not sounding good but I'd love to hear some of the cars there. Anyone want to make a charitable donation towards my gas money?  Just kidding. Sort of.


Hmmm St. Pete to Smyrna- 496 one way. Add driving around the weeknd and say 1100 total miles. I use 87 octane, but only get 20 mpg at most. So that's at least 55 gallons of gas, or about $204. Sac up ***** :laugh:

 just kidding. sort of.


----------



## ErinH

Loving my civic the more I read these posts. Lol.


----------



## ErinH

Neil_J said:


> I'm going to ask permission to make the trip, we'll see what happens.


Permission?! Psht. I've never had to do that.


----------



## Neil_J

bikinpunk said:


> Permission?! Psht. I've never had to do that.


I told her last year that I wad going to the NC meet and that was that. I bent my rim coming back home on I95 and had to call her at 3am since my car doesn't have a spare, and only got it fixed a month ago.

I STILL get crap for that to this day. So yea, I gotta ask


----------



## ErinH

Well, hopefully you can make it. I've got $20 waiting on you at the finish line...


I also had to tell my wife about this a few months ago and remind her now and again so she wouldn't be like "you didn't tell me about that!"

Luckily, she's cool with it. I actually feel bad for leaving her and the kid on such a beautiful weekend especially because I've been working very long hours the past few weeks.


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> Not intending to turn this into a Classified ad, but like Erin, I have a 6to8 that I'm not using that I can bring with me - PM me for details if there is interest.



Cancel this - already sold.




bikinpunk said:


> Well, hopefully you can make it. I've got $20 waiting on you at the finish line...
> 
> 
> I also had to tell my wife about this a few months ago and remind her now and again so she wouldn't be like "you didn't tell me about that!"
> 
> Luckily, she's cool with it. I actually feel bad odor leaving her and the kid on such a beautiful weekend especially because I've been working very long hours the past few weeks.


Not understanding - are you going to leave a bad odor when you leave?


----------



## stereo_luver

^^^LOL.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

Lol. Auto correct!


----------



## sirbOOm

I always thought 89 octane was a gimmick... I use 87 in my 5.3L Silverado but I also have a tune done at that octane. I lived in Germany in 2009 and the minimum octane was 95! I had my Harley over there for a while and it ran like a scalded dog over there... was quite nice. Had a Subaru Legacy GT Spec B - that was the only car I've ever had that you could definitively tell a difference in even normal driving conditions if you didn't put 93 in. You could even tell if you got a bad/old batch of it but I never really noticed a difference between 91 and 93 octane, though I'm sure imperceptibly there may have been.


----------



## EditTim

bertholomey said:


> Cancel this - already sold.


LOL, and I already bought Erin's DSP8!


----------



## strakele

If we get to stay in our apartment parking lot, there won't really be a place to plug in the cars, but you'll be able to charge the laptop inside.

Folks have been asking about plans in the unlikely event 'security' finds a respectable group of audiophiles listening to music unacceptable and asks us to leave. The plan for now will be to head down the street to one of the parking decks at Georgia Tech. Spring break starts this weekend, so campus should be pretty dead/empty.


----------



## The Drake

I really wish I could make it.  Hope everything goes well, take lots of pics!


----------



## Thumper26

Hey Grayson/Ally, is it cool if I bring my dog? As you can see, he'd be a terrifying guard dog...


----------



## strakele

Umm... I guess? Not sure what he'd do all day..

Other than get loved on by Ally the whole time and lead to her complaining to me later that nobody listened to her car...


----------



## Mic10is

strakele said:


> Other than get loved on by Ally the whole time and lead to her complaining to me later that nobody listened to her car...


Is this complaining before or after, she spends more than half the meet fixing something to make the car playable again?


----------



## slade1274

At least she won't have to drive 4 hours each way to spend the day in her trunk


----------



## BigAl205

slade1274 said:


> At least she won't drive 4 hours each way to spend the day in her trunk


Yeah, she was a major Debbie Downer that day

:laugh:


----------



## decibelle

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## KP

claydo said:


> Damn dude can you make it?............spent much time in your build log!


Doubtful and I am about to start a build log 3.


----------



## spyders03

bikinpunk said:


> Ill throw in $20 to get you there. I'm not kidding. Hell, you can room with me Friday if you want. You'd have to sleep on the floor, though. It'll be awkward but it'd save you coin.
> 
> Think about. If you want to take me up on it, call my bluff.


If Niel (or anyone else for that matter) is hinging on cash for the trip, the hotel gave me a room with 2 beds, so if anyone wants to come down Friday that can't afford a hotel, they are more than welcome to take the other bed. For real real, don't hesitate, Obviously first come first serve.


----------



## Thumper26

strakele said:


> Umm... I guess? Not sure what he'd do all day..
> 
> Other than get loved on by Ally the whole time and lead to her complaining to me later that nobody listened to her car...


I'll listen to her car if she'll keep him company  He HATES riding in my car, but loves people. He's going to have a blast, and Jen will have a day alone. It's a win win for everyone.


----------



## spyders03

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Doubtful and I am about to start a *build log 3*.


----------



## spyders03

Thumper26 said:


> I'll listen to her car if she'll keep him company  He HATES riding in my car, but loves people. He's going to have a blast, and Jen will have a day alone. It's a win win for everyone.


Didn't know you were going to make it to this one, awesome man!


----------



## Neil_J

I'm not going to be able to make it up, unfortunately. 
I'll definitely 100% be able to make the next one in the fall, as long as I've got a few weeks heads up.


----------



## sirbOOm

Would anyone be able to bring four (4) head unit mounting screws? I don't have any to mount my Alpine to the dash kit and spent time at Lowes with no confidence. If not, no big deal I'll figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## spyders03

sirbOOm said:


> Would anyone be able to bring four (4) head unit mounting screws? I don't have any to mount my Alpine to the dash kit and spent time at Lowes with no confidence. If not, no big deal I'll figure it out. Thanks!


I need to go to the shop tomorrow, so I will ask them about it. I make no promises, but I will ask them.


----------



## sirbOOm

spyders03 said:


> I need to go to the shop tomorrow, so I will ask them about it. I make no promises, but I will ask them.


Is it possible to get 8 of them?  Sorry... I kept thinking I was installing a 1-DIN and really I need 4 of these buggers on each side. :embarassed::embarassed::embarassed: Drink or three on me!

Otherwise I found them online once I learned what they were called: "ISO Mount Screws". Go figure.


----------



## BigAl205

I might be able to help you guys out


----------



## Thumper26

I have a bag full of them, will try to find them and bring with me


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I have the four that came with my 80. I'll throw them in a baggie and bring em. If one of you needs them just remind me when you see me.


----------



## bertholomey

Neil_J said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it up, unfortunately.
> I'll definitely 100% be able to make the next one in the fall, as long as I've got a few weeks heads up.


For those who are not able to make this one, I'm still considering one in the Spring, but certainly will have one in the Fall. 

For those who were at the 2012 Fall NC Meet!


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Notloudenuf

slade1274 said:


> At least she won't have to drive 4 hours each way to spend the day in her trunk


I know the reference but there could be so much more to this. :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Gotta love complex systems. Just that much more likely something is gonna poop on you:laugh:

So how are we gonna handle identifying everyone? My short term memory sucks. Things have to marinate for me to remember.


----------



## sirbOOm

Okay gents. I'll probably bring the Lincoln to the Friday event. I'll bring my truck (that has the system) on Saturday. With it I'll be bringing with me a JBL MS-8 and an RF 3SIXTY.3, the ladder of which I may get the time to connect and play with in advance, maybe not. I have roughed in (meaning, a very ugly non-perm. setup) the MS-8 and gone through a set-up with my two sets of JBL MS-62C components and subwoofer (not including my midbasses in the rear door, which I haven't finished installing yet).

I set up both sets of the components -- which are both in the front of the car, one set in stock locations, the other set in kickpanels -- as '1-way' in the MS-8 system. This is because I do not have the wiring in place right now to run either of them active and I do not have enough channels of amplification to run. I took '1-way' to essentially equate to 'Coaxial' which, with a passive crossover in place, is what the MS-8 would "see". I know active is better but I've wired everything passive and I don't have time to run additional wiring.

So moving on, the impact of the calibration the MS-8 did was interesting. With Logic-7 on, all of the midbass I've teased out of the system disappeared. With Logic-7 off, most of the midbass returned but I had to turn up the subwoofer gain _a lot_ and adjust the EQ a surprising amount to get overall bass tones (mid/sub) back to where it was with the AudioControl LCQ-1 (no flattening of the HU signal, though). Thus I'm a little disappointed there but, again, I only did a quick tune with what I'd call a "guess" as to what crossover slopes I should use (it's easier for me to deal with crossovers graphically, which is what the 3SIXTY.3 will give me, but I lose auto-time alignment). It does sound much better though aside from that... far, far, far more balanced.

The time alignment outcome was nice, too. The sound seems as if it is coming from the center lower windshield near the defroster vent and all of the timing issues I've had with having ZERO proper time alignment (stock head unit) for the most part went away (e.g., I don't hear some sounds "twice"... almost like an echo). So I really like this outcome but I would prefer to move the sound to seem as if it is coming from in front of me, not necessarily the center of the windshield. The MS-8 doesn't let me adjust that effect unless I go through a calibration again and I'm not sure how to manipulate it.

So I'm thinking it'd be fun to rough-in both the MS-8 and 3SIXTY.3 while we're together and get a chance to play with it, if y'all want. I would love to have auto-time alignment, which I don't have with my Alpine HU that I will be putting in (after our meet unfortunately... parts) and which the MS-8 gives me. But I've done time alignment manually by "ear and tape measure" with great success to my ears on previous installations I've done long ago so I'm not concerned about having to do time alignment manually. Just want the effect! 

Kind of hoping I can order one of these this weekend and buy one for myself. These are on loan. I will be on them like a hawk.


----------



## strakele

Ok guys, here's a map to the location:










If you're using GPS, just plug in Hunnicutt St NW. Once you get on that street use this map to find the parking lot. When you are close, call Ally and she will let you in. *PM either of us for a phone number! We will not know to let you in if you don't contact us! *

So:

Who: All of you
What: DIYMA meet full of great cars and people (and cookies)
When: This Saturday, March 16, starting at 9am
Where: Parking lot shown on map
Why: Because we kinda like cars and music
What to bring: yourself, your car, food money, music if you want (meet disc will be provided), few bottles of water couldn't hurt, maybe some sunscreen if you burn fast

For everyone who is coming in Friday, it'd be great if you guys briefly meet up in the morning and convoy here so we can basically let everyone in at one time.

That applies for everyone else, please do your best to be here at 9am! (This means you too, D...) It makes it so much easier for everyone, especially Ally and me, if everyone arrives close to the same time so we don't have to keep getting out of cars to let someone in the gate. It will also make meeting each other and getting names down easier if we all get there at the same time and can introduce ourselves and our cars to each other. It's a lot harder and more chaotic if we have people coming and going at all times.

We really appreciate your cooperation with this and look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> For those who are not able to make this one, I'm still considering one in the Spring, but certainly will have one in the Fall.
> 
> For those who were at the 2012 Fall NC Meet!


Oh man that's awesome, probably the biggest scope to ever be thrown!


----------



## sirbOOm

I can't remember my own dogs name without it being on her collar so... sorry in advance!


----------



## ErinH

Sounds good Grayson. I think caravan is the best way to go. Especially since I haven't been there before. Al or Chris can lead the pack in from Douglasville.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh crap looks like it's up to me to get the Douglasville guys there! I'll try not to drive like a drunk lizard on sterroids


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

btw, what's the official meeting time for Vortex?


----------



## strakele

Since not a whole lot of people said what time they'd be here on Friday, here's the deal.

The Vortex: 878 Peachtree St NE, Atlanta
We will be there at *7:45pm.* Be there. (If you're going to be arriving much earlier than that and really want to hang out with someone, give us a call and you can come to the apartment before dinner)

It's a cool place with good burgers and big portions. 18+, and must have ID. They have a bar too. It's an Atlanta staple - popular and will be crowded on Friday night. They don't take reservations so expect to wait for a while. This will give us time to chat and catch up so Saturday can be spent listening to cars, not standing around having a circle jerk. 

There is a parking deck close by. We can get some listening done there before and after dinner as well. Costs a few bucks to park.

It'd be nice if everyone coming on Friday could post saying whether or not they'll be there.


----------



## ErinH

I'm not 100% sure ill make it that long without eating sooner... If nothing else, I may meet up with you guys and just hang out while you folks get your grub on. So, put me down as being there. I'll let you know if that changes.


----------



## strakele

Cool. Erin, would you mind modifying the OP with the details of the location I posted on the previous page and the dinner stuff posted above?


----------



## ErinH

Yep. When I get near my PC tonight I will.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Lord willing I'll be there. If I decide I just can't do it because of being tired I'll text you or Ally.


----------



## SteveH!

gonna have to pull out on goin to the meet peeps


----------



## claydo

Pulling out sucks........
And ill be at the vortex on time or a Lil early.


----------



## bertholomey

Sorry to hear that Steve - you had a good time last year. We had a good time hanging with you last time - despite the test of strength hand shake


----------



## SteveH!

TRUST ME , I Am not happy about it. felt some irs love that delayed my tx refund til may. epic suckage on many levels


----------



## spyders03

I will be there Friday night, will actually be there earlier Friday, but I will be in Douglasville if anyone wants to meet up there before we roll out to dinner.


----------



## SteveH!

ok, edit la finale. i captain deathgrip will be coming to the gtg ! lol brace yo paws peeps


----------



## sirbOOm

And the RF 3SIXTY.3 test run I just did (1) exposed massive alternator whine and (2) got me a noise complaint from a lazy puss of a neighbor who can't just pick up a phone and call me. This after an ALL DAY meeting where I was on the phone from 8AM to 5PM. Nice!

Drinks.


----------



## BigAl205

This confined space rescue training is kicking my ass. I'm still planning on being there Friday night, but don't know if I'll be in any party mood. I'll be in touch with Erin (bikinimasturbaterpunk)


----------



## decibelle

So here's the dealio. Current running list of attendees is exactly 30 people + 1 dog (FYI, there are about as many homeless cats out here as there are people, so beware).

If you do not have mine or Gray's number and you think you'll need it, send one of us a PM with your name, car and if possible approximate arrival time and we'll send you our numbers. *Courtesy note: when you get here, please park towards the middle or the back of the parking lot since the residents typically park their cars in front of the apartments.* We don't want to give them any reason to complain about the sudden influx of cars. 

If you absolutely need to plug in your car for whatever reason we can run a cable out for you until you're good to go again, but it's kind of a pita so be careful not to drain your batteries too quickly.

Drive safe and see y'all soon.


----------



## BigAl205

PM sent


----------



## SteveH!

so what time will the fun start ojn saturday?


----------



## BigAl205

SteveH! said:


> so what time will the fun start ojn saturday?





strakele said:


> Who: All of you
> What: DIYMA meet full of great cars and people (and cookies)
> When: *This Saturday, March 16, starting at 9am*
> Where: Parking lot shown on map
> Why: Because we kinda like cars and music
> What to bring: yourself, your car, food money, music if you want (meet disc will be provided), few bottles of water couldn't hurt, maybe some sunscreen if you burn fast
> 
> For everyone who is coming in Friday, it'd be great if you guys briefly meet up in the morning and convoy here so we can basically let everyone in at one time.
> 
> That applies for everyone else, please do your best to be here at 9am! (This means you too, D...) It makes it so much easier for everyone, especially Ally and me, if everyone arrives close to the same time so we don't have to keep getting out of cars to let someone in the gate. It will also make meeting each other and getting names down easier if we all get there at the same time and can introduce ourselves and our cars to each other. It's a lot harder and more chaotic if we have people coming and going at all times.
> 
> We really appreciate your cooperation with this and look forward to seeing everyone!


....


----------



## SteveH!

thanx al!


----------



## claydo

About to load up the family and hit the road........gonna be a long F'n day, gotta drop them in Augusta then ill be on my way!


----------



## Athletestar123




----------



## rsutton1223

I know it is somewhere...but can we link a Google Maps link? Just want make sure I don't start roaming around downtown...


----------



## Notloudenuf

strakele said:


> Ok guys, here's a map to the location:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're using GPS, just plug in Hunnicutt St NW. Once you get on that street use this map to find the parking lot. When you are close, call Ally and she will let you in. *PM either of us for a phone number! We will not know to let you in if you don't contact us! *
> 
> So:
> 
> Who: All of you
> What: DIYMA meet full of great cars and people (and cookies)
> When: This Saturday, March 16, starting at 9am
> Where: Parking lot shown on map
> Why: Because we kinda like cars and music
> What to bring: yourself, your car, food money, music if you want (meet disc will be provided), few bottles of water couldn't hurt, maybe some sunscreen if you burn fast
> 
> For everyone who is coming in Friday, it'd be great if you guys briefly meet up in the morning and convoy here so we can basically let everyone in at one time.
> 
> That applies for everyone else, please do your best to be here at 9am! (This means you too, D...) It makes it so much easier for everyone, especially Ally and me, if everyone arrives close to the same time so we don't have to keep getting out of cars to let someone in the gate. It will also make meeting each other and getting names down easier if we all get there at the same time and can introduce ourselves and our cars to each other. It's a lot harder and more chaotic if we have people coming and going at all times.
> 
> We really appreciate your cooperation with this and look forward to seeing everyone!


This is for the above poster.

http://maps.google.com/?ll=33.76602,-84.39343&z=17&t=h


----------



## claydo

Damn Kendall sorry you can't make it.......see ya at the nextone!


----------



## decibelle

When you suddenly start to see a mass of homeless people you're nearly here. They won't bother anybody though. 

Finishing up the meet disc. Hope yall like it as much as the last one.


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> Damn Kendall sorry you can't make it.......see ya at the nextone!


Yep! Sorry I am missing this one.


----------



## spyders03

Finishing some stuff up at work, grabbing a bite to eat, then making like a tree and heading out!


----------



## JimHTP

looks like I gotta bail. I'll be in ATL up near ponce/monroe picking up my sisters camry that just died, but not attending this. I guess I could stop by for a second but I'll have my Dad and a tow trailer on, plus I couldn't stay more than an hour so there isn't much point.


----------



## sirbOOm

What's wrong with the Camry? I thought Toyota's last forever?


----------



## sirbOOm

spyders03 said:


> making like a tree and heading out!


Best f'ing movie EVER!


----------



## JimHTP

> What's wrong with the Camry? I thought Toyota's last forever?


it's got 300k and my sister drives like an idiot. I don't know whats wrong with it yet, in her terms when you try to start it it goes "eeeeekkk" or some other really annoying noise. Why do people always try to replicate the noise? Realistically, wtf can diagnose a car by your interpretation of a mechanical fire box by human vocal chords?

but anyway, yeah it blows, and the camry did pretty well for a 94 with 300k driven by a drunken ADD posterchild in downtown Atlanta.


----------



## bertholomey

Just made it to the hotel - lots of yucky traffic - lots of yucky drivers in the left hand lane. I did average 34.3 mpg though


----------



## ErinH

One hour to Douglasville.


----------



## decibelle

JimHTP said:


> driven by a drunken ADD posterchild in downtown Atlanta.


Is your sister aware she has about a quarter of a million copies of her also driving around Atlanta? I ran into several of her just this morning... 


Can't wait to see everyone tonight!


----------



## JimHTP

> Is your sister aware she has about a quarter of a million copies of her also driving around Atlanta? I ran into several of her just this morning...


Well yeah, she doesn't drink by herself  
Freakin hipsters


----------



## ErinH

So what's parking like at Vortex? Wondering if it'd be better to carpool.


----------



## decibelle

There is a parking deck just a short walk from the Vortex that we all park at. Deck is located behind Taco Mac. Costs a couple bucks to park. Or you can try parking on the street...

General map of how to get there.










If you have the address for the Vortex this is where you can park. Short three minute walk. You enter the parking deck through a side street. You'll go up a floor or two and you will park and walk to the exit (there are signs guiding you out) where you'll walk down a staircase and back out on the street.


----------



## strakele

If you want to save on parking, carpool would be fine, but there's plenty of room, so that's not an issue... in case some people wanted to do some listening this evening.


----------



## lostthumb

My brother in law and I were in Atlanta last week and look at what we ordered at the Vortex. Triple Coronary Bypass Burger.








[/url]
photo by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ErinH

spyders03 said:


> I will be there Friday night, will actually be there earlier Friday, but I will be in Douglasville if anyone wants to meet up there before we roll out to dinner.


PMd. I'm at Holiday Inn call me up brotha!


----------



## spyders03

Party at the Quality Inn!


----------



## claydo

I'm in my room down town! Fixing to find the vortex.......I think!


----------



## claydo

Downtown traffics a *****.......but the burgers are good!


----------



## ErinH

My invisifood was awesome!


----------



## claydo

The way that chili's doing me I probably shoulda done the same!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Fingers crossed that no drinks were spilled.


----------



## claydo

Non this time....thank God!


----------



## ErinH

Thanks Ally and Grayson for the MJ track on your disc...


----------



## Serieus

wish i could've made it, was up all night working on projects/lab reports due next week and it looks like tonight will be more of the same. post pics later!


----------



## rsutton1223

Great meeting everyone today. Listening to other cars is obviously not going to be good for my wallet! Really wanting to drop a 15 in the floor of the trunk now...


----------



## mumbles

Agreed... great meeting everyone and listening to all the great cars. Thanks to Grayson and Ally for hosting the event!
Lets do it again soon, and I'll try to have my system up by then


----------



## pereze

EeeDeeEye said:


> Agreed... great meeting everyone and listening to all the great cars. Thanks to Grayson and Ally for hosting the event!
> Lets do it again soon, and I'll try to have my system up by then


Ditto! Wish I was able to stay longer. Thanks Grayson and Ally!


----------



## SteveH!

*ATL GTG PICS*

RD1 PICS


----------



## SteveH!

PICS RD 2


----------



## SteveH!

PICS RD3


----------



## SteveH!

PICS QUATRRO


----------



## SteveH!

PICS PENTA


----------



## SteveH!

PICS O 6


----------



## SteveH!

PICS FINALE


----------



## rsutton1223

In all seriousness thank you for hosting. It was my first audio meet in over a decade and I really enjoyed it and it relit the fire to build more. I do have a couple of snap shot that I took that I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Notloudenuf

SteveH! is my hero

Muchos gracias


----------



## bigbubba

Just got home. Thanks Ally and Grayson for hosting the meet. Also, thanks for the cd. Listened to it all the way home. Great to meet some new people and revisit with familiar ones.....except Jonathan (Thumper26), that dude is a real ass . Got to listen to lot of vehicles, all of which were very impressive. Got a lot of needed feedback about mine and luckily all the comments were the same and not like a dozen different issues. Really wished I could have stayed longer. Got some work to do, things to fix before next weekends show. 

And the cookies.....awesome!


----------



## ErinH

Great time. Great people. Awesome football game. 

Exhausted. Sleeeeeep.


----------



## KP

bikinpunk said:


> Great time. Great people. Awesome football game.
> 
> Exhausted. Sleeeeeep.


Well we know who got the 'shroom' cookie............


----------



## ErinH

No. Everyone ate them all before I had a chance.


----------



## KP

So there WAS a football game?


----------



## ErinH

Define "game".


----------



## KP

Alabama, not KY.


----------



## ErinH

then, no, there was no game.


----------



## ErinH

now that I've gotten some rest... some words...


Grayson and Ally, thank you very much for hosting this and thanks for the demo CD. I had a great time meeting up with old friends and meeting new ones as well. 

The weather was perfect, there was no shadiness with security (I'll have to post my picture of the Security guard demoing Kyle's car) and the youngins running around at night managed to not run in to my car with their scooter races. 

One of my favorite things about this GTG was being exposed to some of the music I hadn't heard before. Clay, Jason, and Tim had some really cool songs they used to demo and I made sure to type them up in my notes on my phone as they were playing them so I can download them later. I was getting burnt out on my own music and needed a refresh so this was perfect. 


I got to hear some really great sounding cars. Unfortunately, I didn't get to hear some I wanted to. Maybe next time. I really look forward to another meet like this again in the future. Great time.


----------



## Thumper26

Agreed, I had a great time. Kelly, you're dead to me 

Thanks again to Grayson and Ally for hosting. You guys rock, and I had a great time seeing everyone. Here's looking forward to the next one!


----------



## decibelle

Thanks to everyone for showing up. Yesterday was a blast. We were out there from 0850 - 1140 pm.  

I think I heard most of the cars there, although there were a few I missed and to those folks I am sorry. 

I thought this meet was the best one we've had. Like Erin said, it was great to see some folks I hadn't seen in a long time and to meet several new folks too. 

Now on to pics!

Evening hangout at the Vortex.



















Early morning huddle/introduction









The crew



















Show stealer


----------



## decibelle

Erin playing football with 4 year olds



















Gunny the dog



















Chow










Everyone










Some of the crew.


----------



## decibelle

And can't forget this


----------



## BigAl205

Thanks Grayson and Ally for a wonderful time. I'm sorry we kept you guys so late, but I'll blame Mark


----------



## bigbubba

Thumper26 said:


> Kelly, you're dead to me


I know you don't mean it.


----------



## ghionw

It was great meeting you all and I heard a lot of great sounding vehicles. Thank you Grayson and Ally for hosting and I am looking forward to the next one. I gathered a bunch of ideas for my build in progress and I will be reaching out to some of you guys that I met.


----------



## wdemetrius1

BigAl205 said:


> Thanks Grayson and Ally for a wonderful time. I'm sorry we kept you guys so late, but I'll blame Mark


^^

How did the session go?


----------



## wdemetrius1

I have to echo everyone else, I had a great time as well. Thanks G Man and Ally!!!


----------



## ErinH

I just realized I don't listen to Ally's car after all her kick work. 

Maybe next month?


----------



## ErinH

BTW, next time I come to one of these I promise ill take my adderoll first. Scatterbrained doesn't even begin to describe me yesterday.


----------



## captainobvious

Looks like fun, glad you guys all had a great time. Thanks for sharing pics.


-Steve


----------



## Thumper26

bikinpunk said:


> BTW, next time I come to one of these I promise ill take my adderoll first. Scatterbrained doesn't even begin to describe me yesterday.


Amen, brother. 30mg xr twice a day or I'm pretty much useless.


----------



## bigbubba

bikinpunk said:


> Scatterbrained doesn't even begin to describe me yesterday.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> I just realized I don't listen to Ally's car after all her kick work.
> 
> Maybe next month?



TBH I couldn't keep track of who all was and was not in my car. I recall walking away for a sec (ears ringing from too much high volume jamming :blush while one person was there and coming back and seeing somebody else. 

You can demo whenever you want. Interested in your feedback.


----------



## rsutton1223

I brought the camera out for a little bit. Here is what I came up with. Next time I'll make a point of taking more shots.

Whenever I go places, I like to take pictures of my car for the hell of it around the area. Here is my car at Coke before the meet.




























LS7 Powered '69 Camero










The TL



















Random


----------



## claydo

Damn....wish I woulda gotten the shroom cookie. Thanks grayson and ally for a great day of fun! The weather was perfect, the people were great, and the cookies were awesome! I enjoyed meeting some folks I hadn't before and getting to talk to those I met in NC again. Got to hear some great sounding cars as well, I don't believe there was a bad demo to be had. I enjoyed demoing my car as well and appreciated all the advice and critique.......... I even got some compliments, way to make me feel good guys! I really don't know what my favorite part of these things are be it getting together with the interesting people from all over who share the same hobby, or getting to hear what people so passionate about sound actually build and enjoy in there own ride everyday, getting turned own to new music that you otherwise might have missed, or getting input from knowledgeable folks on the performance of your own vehicles sound.........I just don't know.......but thanks guys it was a good trip to Atlanta!


----------



## ErinH

Great pictures man. I saw your L-series red yesterday and was looking forward to the results. Some folks have fancy gear and still have terrible pictures. Your pics look nice! Really dig the first one at the coke building. 

Edit: I'm sure that came off douchey so I just wanted to clarify that wasn't the intent.


----------



## rsutton1223

bikinpunk said:


> Great pictures man. I saw your L-series red yesterday and was looking forward to the results. Some folks have fancy gear and still have terrible pictures. Your pics look nice! Really dig the first one at the coke building.
> 
> Edit: I'm sure that came off douchey so I just wanted to clarify that wasn't the intent.


It's all good. I actually feel bad for not taking more than I did. I need to take my time and make a concentrated effort next time. I kind of just snapped a quick few this time around. 

Here is more of my stuff if you are interested. I actually do a lot of automotive work. Flickr: rsutton198 | oneninety8.com's Photostream


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Grayson and Ally! 

I agree - best one yet, and it was very cool to see you both really enjoying it. It is great hosting when everyone is enjoying themselves. It was fantastic to see old friends and meet new ones. There were several new folks that got the flame ignited - going down the path of the obsession like some of us (not me of course ). 

Well said Clay - couldn't have said it any better myself. Thanks guys for putting up with my grumpy self, and I wished I had listened to everyone's systems. Time goes so fast at these meets - when you are installing or tuning - it takes 3 times longer than you expect, and at meets - time goes by 3 times faster than you want it to. Very good hosts + Very good folks + Very good cars / systems = great G2G (that is the extent of my math skills). I'll post some pics, but they are not really different then the others that have been posted....

Matt's and my BRZ on Friday night









Robb's awesome Subi









Some pre-meet tuning in Ryan's truck




























The 'Gathering'









Our Hosts


----------



## bertholomey

2 happy Subis - actually there was a flock of Subis there.










Rob's phenomenal engine 









The Show Stealer


----------



## EditTim

Great GTG! Thanks Gray and Ally put putting this on with smiles on your faces. It was great meeting so many people in one place so obviously passionate about music, and the different approaches toward accomplishing the same/similar goal of hearing great sounding music. What a great bunch of folks! It really is surprising how fast time goes by at these things...  



claydo said:


> .... I even got some compliments, way to make me feel good guys! I really don't know what my favorite part of these things are be it getting together with the interesting people from all over who share the same hobby, or getting to hear what people so passionate about sound actually build and enjoy in there own ride everyday, getting turned own to new music that you otherwise might have missed, or getting input from knowledgeable folks on the performance of your own vehicles sound.........I just don't know.......but thanks guys it was a good trip to Atlanta!


Well put Clay, couldn't have said it better myself! 

I never would have finished getting my subs installed had it not been for the looming date of this GTG. Now I have to get back to work on the install... What sort of real or imagined deadline do I need to make for myself to get the next stage done...:laugh:


----------



## KP

bigbubba said:


> I know you don't mean it.


Aaron's going to be jealous.


----------



## ErinH

For those who brought their own discs or had their own ipod tunes they used to demo in others' cars, post up your playlist please. Tim, Jason, and Clay all had some cool stuff I hadn't heard or hadn't heard in a while. It might help us all to track some of it down, too, if we know what to look for. Any tidbits you want to add about what you listen for or why you use it would help us all know what to listen for. 




Code:


[B][U]Title[/U][/B]              	[B]-[/B]	[U][B]Artist[/B][/U]                  
Spanish Harlem        	-	Rebecca Pidgeon            
Grandma's Hands 	-	Chesky Records              
Transients-Introduction	-	Chesky Records              
Money For Nothing	-	Dire Straits                   
The Chain          	-	Fleetwood Mac                
Out of Touch        	-	Hall & Oates                   
Breaking Silence	-	Janis Ian                        
The Dynamo Of Volition	-	Jason Mraz                     
We Built This City	-	Jefferson Starship           
Boom, Like That        	-	Mark Knopfler                 
Overkill               	-	Men at Work                   
One Night In Bangkok	-	Murray Head                   
Sledgehammer        	-	Peter Gabriel                   
Take The Power Back 	-	Rage Against The Machine
Oh Sherrie             	-	Steve Perry                     
Africa                	-	Toto                                
One Headlight          	-	The Wallflowers               
Settle Me Down     	-	Zac Brown Band

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
I chose all mine because I like 'em. 

The first 3 are on the MECA judging disc. Anyone who competes knows these well. As much as we hate them, I think we all seem to know they are helpful to identify glaring problems even to us novice tuners. 

_Spanish Harlem_. The standup bass' 3rd note on Spanish Harlem should bloom to some degree - and it does in every car naturally it seems - but not to the point where it runs you out of your car. This 3rd bass note can be tamed via EQ cuts at 63 & 80hz, assuming you have a 1/3 octave graphic EQ. If you have parametric, then target 71hz or thereabouts with a narrow (high) Q. The problem using the EQ to fix this is you will also lose some punch and attack from mid/sub. As an alternative to using your eq, you can also try to play with the crossover point, slope, and polarity to get the best blend here. I've actually found using a crossover to cancel this boost out goes a long way. Common guidance would suggest otherwise but I find it works and doesn't suffer quite as severe a drawback as cutting via eq. Just my experience.
Another thing to listen for is her voice. I've found her voice seems to be staged just a touch to the right of center, where the standup bass is more in the center. Her voice has resonance at about 0:15 seconds when she says "a red rose". It seems to bloom with most cars when she says "red". Cutting around 250hz a bit here helps. But, don't cut too much. You want some of that meat because it adds ambiance to the left side. I've found cutting this on the left EQ too much got rid of that room ambiance and every set of 'reference' speakers or headphones I've listened to with this song indicates the reverb is really in the track. So, it's a delicate line. Also listen as she sings to make sure her voice isn't walking around. If it is, you need to look at the levels and T/A settings to make sure your drivers are aligned and also consider doing individual left/right EQ because all car setups simply have hot spots at certain frequencies on one side of the stage vs the other and you may find attenuating the left and boosting the right helps move that image shift over at that particular frequency. 

The 2nd track, _Grandma's Hands_, has a nice finger snap at the left throughout the track. It changes with intensity (and even placement a bit) but you want to have a very nice crisp snap. Snap your fingers to give yourself a reminder of how it sounds if you need to. If the snap on the track sounds dull and flat, you can try using your EQ at 2.5khz to give it more body and *snap*. Don't overdo it, though. Otherwise you'll have your head torn off by brass on your other tunes. And don't forget harmonics (1.25khz, 5khz) as they can also add some body or top end to the snap.
This snap should be in the far left of your soundstage, but like I said, it does seem to walk a touch and sometimes even sounds flat... like the dude missed his own fingers when he tried to snap. 

_Transients_. The 3rd track is just a talking track. Listen for the narrator to be centered *in the soundstage*. What I mean is this: if your left boundary seems to extend out past your driver's side mirror, but your right boundary is inside of this, then the center should be half the distance between these two stage boundaries. Time align his lower frequency. You can shut off your tweeters for this. Then level match his higher frequency. Shut the mids off for this. This should get you a pretty rough center stage. From there, play the left mid and tweeter together and try to align his voice. Listen to see if it sounds like the midrange of his voice is separated from the treble in his voice. For example, listen for the sibilance in his talking. Does it sound like the "sss" portion of his words is literally in front, behind or to the side of his lower vocal registers? If so, either level match or use T/A to bring these two together. Then do the same for the right speakers only. Make sure you note how much you changed one side or the other and add that difference to your Left vs Right center. I suggest playing only the tweeter and making sure the center didn't move. Then doing the same for just the mids. It may take a couple iterations but you should have a pretty good center from this alone. The rest would just be frequency dependent EQ adjustments. 

_Money for Nothing_ is pretty much a staple in the audio circles. Very well recorded track with a lot of dynamics to it. The kick is solid but not overbearing. The drums span the stage, left and right. This is one song that everyone loves to crank and will show you where your midbass if failing if not crossed over in a manner that keeps it from popping all over the place (ask me how I know ).

_The Chain_. Listen for the dude to drop the F bomb on the far left (thanks, John P for pointing this out to me last year). The guitar should have a very detailed string sound to each pluck. This whole track seems to ride the line of 'almost too hot' no matter what the volume is. I'm sure it's in the mix. The kick on this should sound deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep. And you should be able to hear the room around the kick. It's not extremely powerful, so don't go boosting everything to get it to stand out. That's part of why it sounds deep; the level is'nt terribly high. But it definitely doesn't sound weak. Hope that makes sense. 


_Out of Touch_. I like Hall & Oates. This song has some cool synth stuff to it. Not an 'SQ' track but fun. 

_Breaking Silence_ is an awesome track for dynamics and impact. The drums on this track are flat out awesome. The singers spanning the stage are a cool effect to see if you have good middle areas between left, center, and right. 

_Dynamo of Volition_. Just another fun track. Jason Mraz has a cool tone and this track has good midbass stuff. 

_We Built This City._ Voted the worst song of the 80's on some VH1 Special, this song is also synth heavy but has some cool vibe to it. 

_Boom, Like That_. Great track for midbass (not just punchy midbass but guitar). Throughout the song the bass rides along. If you have hot spots in the car, this song will likely show them off. EQ and sub/midbass blending should help. 

_Sledgehammer_. There's a lot of lower midrange/bass frequency stuff in this song that will point out modal issues pretty easily. If you have a bass note that seems to last too long, that's probably why. If this seems vague, it is, but you'll probably notice exactly what I'm talking about once you hear it. If you hear it (and I'm pretty sure you will), start using your EQ around 125/160/200/250hz to cut and see if that relieves the problem. I notice the most problems around 125/160hz. If you have parametric EQ, try using a Q of about 8 at 110hz and 140hz and cut there to see if it helps. I can't guarantee this will help but hopefully it gets you started in the right direction.

_Take the Power Back_. KICKDRUM AND BASS GUITAR! That is all. 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

If I didn't mention it, it's because I just like to listen to it and there's nothing in particular I'm listening *for*.

My entire takeaway from car audio has been this: getting 80-300hz right is the hardest thing to do. If the midbass sucks, the entire system suffers. Once you get the midbass region cleaned up, everything else benefits. It's seriously like a different car audio system at that point. Resolution gets better. Staging gets better, etc... good stuff all around. That's why most of my music seems to focus on this. I use them for test tracks to help me out here. 

If you have any additional input feel free to add it. It's easier to discuss this stuff in person and demonstrate in real time but hopefully it gives you a base. I'm sure the MECA folks could add plenty about the MECA tracks I listed. I'm not a pro at tuning; just trying to offer some insight where I can. I give advice on what I listen for but it doesn't mean my car sounds great by any means. So, take my words with a grain of salt and write down or save all your settings before you try to tune based off my words above. 

Hope this helps. If anyone wants a copy, LMK and I'll see what I can do.

- Erin


----------



## strakele

To echo everyone else, I had a great time at the meet and I thank everyone for coming out from minutes or hours away to hang out and show off their cars. We had 23 at the very least, probably more. Good people, good cars, good times, good food. And good pictures.

If any of the Atlanta locals want to get together again if you missed something, send us a message and we'll see what we can do.

Otherwise, glad everyone made it and I hope you enjoyed the final Atlanta meet. (Final one hosted by us anyway... time to pass on the torch to someone else!)

Track list will be posted shortly.


----------



## decibelle

Here's our tracklist from our meet disc and why we chose them for anyone interested. We tried to make a good disc that was fun to jam to and also had good quality and a certain characteristic of the song for "SQ" purposes 

1.* Dream Within a Dream - Hans Zimmer* Epic intro by the guy who makes all the epic movie soundtracks ever. At ~1:50 the bass dips down real low. Good song to tell if your bass is too heavy.

(driving in a heavy storm with this song turned up makes you feel like a BADASS) 


2. *As I Am - Dream Theater* Mostly a just-cause song. Intro is where it's really at. A lot of the time I hear the second note of the electric guitar (3.5-4k) is quite bright in some folks cars. My favorite part of the song is where the drummer spans the entire stage with the drums. Also cool lyrics

3. *TV Song - Blue Man Group* Great song to test your center/left/right. Even better song to turn up LOUD, esp @ 1:28. 

4. *Midnight - Brian Culbertson* Fun song. Plucks of bass guitar should be crisp and piano keys shouldn't sound too heavy. You should hear the layers of the various instruments - depth and dynamics are key here.

5. *Wanna Be Startin' Something - Michael Jackson* General dynamics. Chorus should be clearly behind MJ. 

6. *Friends - Thom Rotella* Bass guitar plucks should be crisp and dynamic. Twangy 

7. *Good Times Bad Times - Godsmack* Just-cause song. Turn it up and rock out. Heavier take on the classic Zeppelin song.

8. *Gyro Drums - Wayne Lytle* All electric so it should* not *sound just like a realistic drum set but your system should adequately reproduce the big room it is taking place in, as in the video below. Ambiance is important.






9. *Set Me On Fire - Pendulum* I advise everyone to turn the volume down a couple notches if you like your subs not toasted and actually turn your car on if you don't like a dead battery. Really just a fun song, especially in Al's truck  

10. *Sound of Madness - Shinedown* Hard-hitting intro. Lead singer has a strong voice that might sound clouded and heavy in some systems, but obviously should not. His voice should be authoritative and clear.

11. *Sad But True - Metallica* If your car doesn't sound good playing Metallica you suck at car audio and should just go home. Nuff said. :rockon:

12. *Going Under - Evanescence * Amy's voice is a perfect tool to tell if you have some hot spots in your EQ ("...and you still won't _heeeeear me_..."). Her voice should be high pitched but very clear and strong. If you do it right her voice will give you chills. 

13. *A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth* If you can't turn it up and make it sound and feel like you're there in the outdoor auditorium looking up at Dave Mustaine, you're doing it wrong!

14. *No Leaf Clover - Metallica* Same as above but you should be able to tell you are indoors this time. Different atmosphere._ "When it comes to be that the soothing light at the end of your tunnel... was just a freight train coming your way, yeah..."_ If that doesn't give you chills, get out of your car and make the walk of shame back home. Game over, try again next time.

15. *Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day* Kind of like me, this song takes a little while to get up to speed. Then at about 1:27 it hits you and you should be feelin those drums thumpin' in your chest. If you heard this song in Gray's car, I honestly think that this is how it should feel. Maybe I'm biased. 

16. *Home - Marc Broussard* Dynamics. Guitar should sound crisp and clear. Tonality of his voice is most important. Full, but not bloated. A bit breathy. "Take me _hoooo-me_" will pull down and resonate on some systems, and it shouldn't! This is probably my favorite song on this disc. It's just fun. 

17. *Skyfall - Adele* Beautiful intro song from the new James Bond movie, if you hadn't noticed. This one is all about staging. You should be able to see the scene as it was being recorded. Adele in front dead center, the piano a few feet behind her (notes should be light and you should almost hear their fingers pressing on the keys.), and the drums behind and slightly to the right of the piano. You should "see" the piano player's fingers moving with each note they play, _slightly_ left-center from Adele. Her voice should obviously be very breathy and soft, not terribly powerful. Easy for her to pull down on some systems. There is a hint of low bass rumble, but it should not overpower anything at all. It should blend seamlessly, almost as if it's not there. Couple of parts that she sings that are recorded a tiny bit heavy, when she sings "face it all" and "keeping me from harm", the "a" and "ee" is slightly heavy. If her "As" and "Ees" sound a tad heavy but Amy's (Evanescence) do not, you're OK. 

18. *The Immigrants - Thom Rotella* Ambiance. You should be able to tell you're in a room. Extremely well-defined strings. Details are key. Take note of the triangle in the background and various percussion instruments all happening at once. Cymbal should be far off in the background and barely audible yet clear. There are just too many instruments going on in here to describe. This is where having too much midbass or lower midrange will absolutely kill the effect of this song. It's very open and airy and you should feel like you are not missing any detail whatsoever. You'll probably hear something new each time you listen to it.

19. *Lines in the Sand - Dream Theater* Intro should encompass you. You should feel the sub bass not as a flat tone but you should feel the notes changing, rippling ever so slightly (in my experience, every IB/SBP sub I have ever heard does this exceptionally well). Then toms come in and you should be almost slapped by them! Then bass guitar tears your face off.


edit again. We have a couple extra discs if you didn't get one and want one. Thanks again to everyone for attending and we do sincerely hope you liked the disc. We try to not make it too SQ or too heavily swayed with too much of any type of music so that virtually anyone can enjoy listening to it.


----------



## Thumper26

One nugget I found that I played in a few cars is track 6 from the phantom of the opera soundtrack. It's the title track, and throws a lot at you in 4 minutes, starting with organ and full symphony, then female and male vocals swapping lines and going into duet, then around 3:30, you get the ultimate tweeter imaging and tonality test as Christine hits insanely high notes with a ton of power, then fade to the phantom whispering and singing softly. Track has killer dynamics and amazing detail in the symphony and organ. I can send a copy if anyone wants to check it out.

Link to album if interested:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Phantom_of_the_Opera_(2004_soundtrack)#section_2


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Thanks Grayson and Ally for putting this on. And that damn Kirk raised the bar again on what a near perfect system should sound likeI had fun once again in ATL and it was well worth the drive. Sorry the last few of us kept y'all up so late. I could tell Ally was ready to crash that last couple hours. I was too but knew I had to make the most of it. I heard several really good systems and a few that had the makings to be incredible with a little more work. Hopefully Al or Erin will put one on the Bama in the near future that way it's a more central location for most of us.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

I was great seeing everyone, sorry I had to leave some soon, I had to support my son, he had a basketball tournament. I had plan returning, the they made it to the championship game and I stayed for that. 

I did return later. BigAl and HillbillySQ had us out there late. I hope to we can do another one soon. O ya I ate the last two cookies. LOL

O ya there was a CD and I did get one


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Mark, sorry we pressured you so hard to come back so late after the games. I was hell bent on you hearing what you helped me create and if you heard anything goofy going on I'd like to hear about it so I can see if I can remedy it. You acted impressed so hope everything was indeed OK. I'm sure Al appreciated your help too.


----------



## sirbOOm

Was great meeting everyone. Hope to hang out again. If I can afford it (after the major purchase I'm going to have to do now). I drove home realizing how anemic my stereo was and Robbs (was it?) Subaru had my favorite system of the bunch - just hit everything perfectly for me. Also never experienced anything like the Acura. Goodness some of the sounds basically slapped me in the face! Nice. Since I have so much dash on my truck, I'll probably go three-way next and put the tweeter and 3 or 4" in the pod on the dash. I really, really liked how those setups sounded. In the mean time, I got a replacement 3SIXTY.3 - no alternator whine. Awww yeah...

Next time I'll bring the Lincoln -- sorry I lied. Top end was off for some diagnosis. One bent pushrod - not uncommon for a MEL 462 engine with a stock oil pump apparently.


----------



## claydo

let me see.... the tunes i played..... well for all the demos in my car i think i kept pretty close to this list.....fortunately I have bertholomey's fall 2012 meet disc which besides for the newly acquired atlanta meet disc is the sole source of well recorded music in my collection...... shame shame, i know....but hey, i love my rock and metal! After i played those i jumped to my ipod where i just played tunes that i love, and that play to the strong points of my system.... with all that being said my list was something like this....

I started everyone....i think, with a couple tracks off jason's disc which i had used to tune my sound stage with....the order may have changed a few times but they were usually all played...
1. oh, i had a golden thread......... eva cassidy
2. the road is so long......... casey & laurie bell
3.steady as we go....... dave matthews band
then i think for most i played the midbass torture test once again sourcing jason's disc...
4.in the air tonight ......... naturally seven
then i jumped to my ipod......i wasn't as consistant here as i was with the sound quality recordings but pretty much stuck to these artists/ albums
5.symphony x....... paradise lost.....this album contains the symphonic metal i love to demo. the whole album is good for dynamics but i like track 1 for showing ability to resolve details at dynamic volume levels.....at some points in this track there is tymphany, drum set, guitar, brass,strings,and choir coming at you all at once.very easy to compress into a wall of sound instead of seperate instruments. oh, and the transition from the orchestration on track 1 to the blistering metal riffs of track 2 is magical to me!
6. rush......caress of steel and fly by night...... this varied alot between demos,some got more rush than others..... i love these two albums in particular because of the drum work by neil pert.... that and the drums also seem to be recorded particularly dynamic on these two albums.
7. derek trucks...... songlines.......I forgot to play this for the earlier demo not remembering it until a little later.....track 4 i think.....called sabib bla bla something or other....is awesome just because i love it......dereks guitar amp always seems nearby, and i love the slow build of the song
after this point i really don't remeber what i would play nextmost people looked ready to get out by then....... i tend to abuse the volume control!


----------



## claydo

oh erin,when i got in your car with my ipod, i kinda got into your sound and i have no f'n idea what all i played......i remeber some tedeschi trucks.....some puya....some liquid tension experiment........and......uh......from there i have no idea! ......i blame those kefs and there crazy mind bendy whirlygig thingy waveguides......hold on maybe i did get the shroom cookie!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll try my best to remember the tracks I used. Towards the end I ditched that cd because I was sick of those songs. I then switched to one of foosmans demo cd's from several years ago. The first one on that one is Aaron Neville-I Don't Know Much...and I never get tired of that song. I'll do my best to list the songs I used on the cd I used most of the day but they won't be in order.

Trisha Yearwood-How Do I Live
Pantera-Cemetary Gates
CCR-Down On The Corner
Tom Petty-You Don't Know How It Feels
AC/DC-Shoot To Thrill
Matisyahu-King Without A Crown
Alice In Chains-Got Me Wrong
ZZ Top-Give Me All Your Lovin'
Cypress Hill-Trouble

I Know there's a couple more that I used but my brain is toast right now and don't have the cd here with me to run through it as a refresher. Oh, I also talked to a few people about shallow subs just in case I can't make a traditional sub work in a box that's no taller than the factory middle seat. It looks like dollar for dollar the first version of MTX shallow subs is the way to go. Love them in D's car so a single 12" should be plenty up front. I can't help that I'm not happy unless everything is either hidden or looks like it came that way from the factory. I'd like to put my factory headunit back in and use an external processor but tuning on the fly is too convenient. An external processor to dail the system in the best I can then forget it's there while I use the p80 for minor tweaks isn't out of the question though. I was suggested the p99 but thinking about it there are areas where I'd like to eq one driver or the other but not both at the same time. That gets tricky around the crossover point. And when a shallow slope is the magic ticket to getting the transition I want it really gets finnicky.


----------



## BigAl205

My playlist:

*Danny Elfman*- _Impossible Mission_ -great dynamics and left-right separation
*Bob Segar*- _Understanding_ -awesome deep bass guitar rift
*Hans Zimmer*- _Roll Tide_ -nice low rumble which builds as the song progresses
*Daft Punk*- _Armory_ -another nice deep bass hit (we're starting to see a pattern )
*Los Lonely Boys*- _Heaven_
*The Asteroids Galaxy Tour*- _Golden Age_
*Bassnectar*- _Timestretch_ -on my system, you could feel air coming off the ports @4:00 
*Fluke*- _Squirt_ -nice high-to-low bass bounce
*Johnny Cash*- _Rusty Cage_ -crisp and dynamic
*Bassotronics*- _Bass, I love You_ -watch your sub try to play the 7hz note 
*ZZ Top*- _My Head's In Mississippi_ -another nice low bass rift about a minute in
*Joan Jett and the Blackhearts*- _I Love Rock N' Roll_ -I just like it
*Elbow*- _Grounds For Divorce_ -gives your mids a workout
*Norah Jones*- _Chasing Pirates_ -Listen for the bubbly noises
*Motley Crue*- _Dr. Feelgood_ -simply rocks
*AC/DC*- _Thunderstruck_ -just because


----------



## claydo

Big al! It was good to see ya again, I hope you're rested and feeling better! That training had you looking like you were rode hard and put up wet!


----------



## claydo

BTW still suffering from that sub envy.......the way that 18 made your Honda swell and breathe was impressive!


----------



## claydo

I wish I would have gave ya the demo.......... hope Steve represented for me!


----------



## BigAl205

claydo said:


> I wish I would have gave ya the demo.......... hope Steve represented for me!


Oh yeah, the imaging and detail was spot-on. Add an 18 and you will have a powerhouse


----------



## claydo

LOL.......if only I had the room........


----------



## BigAl205

You played a few tracks for me at Jason's and you told me the band name because I wanted to look it up, but I lost the paper that I wrote it on. Do you remember who it was? I seem to recall it was a collaboration of a few people from other bands with female vocals.


----------



## claydo

sirbOOm said:


> Was great meeting everyone. Hope to hang out again. If I can afford it (after the major purchase I'm going to have to do now). I drove home realizing how anemic my stereo was and Robbs (was it?) Subaru had my favorite system of the bunch - just hit everything perfectly for me. Also never experienced anything like the Acura. Goodness some of the sounds basically slapped me in the face! Nice. Since I have so much dash on my truck, I'll probably go three-way next and put the tweeter and 3 or 4" in the pod on the dash. I really, really liked how those setups sounded. In the mean time, I got a replacement 3SIXTY.3 - no alternator whine. Awww yeah...
> 
> Next time I'll bring the Lincoln -- sorry I lied. Top end was off for some diagnosis. One bent pushrod - not uncommon for a MEL 462 engine with a stock oil pump apparently.


I know what you mean about that Acura.......I told Kirk his snare response was nearing the threshold of PAIN...........it was BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> You played a few tracks for me at Jason's and you told me the band name because I wanted to look it up, but I lost the paper that I wrote it on. Do you remember who it was? I seem to recall it was a collaboration of a few people from other bands with female vocals.


From your description I'm gonna say the tedeschi trucks band.......probably the revalator album........check that and see if it's what you're looking for.


----------



## EditTim

Erin, I have to apologize, like claydo, I can't remember specifically what I played in your car. I didn't have a set playlist or disc, but still... (I hate getting older) 
Thanks for having that Men at Work song on your disc, I haven't heard that since the year it came out in 1981 or so... great song.

I didn't play anything for SQ specifically, mostly stuff I simply like a lot. It's funny, the older I get, the more I'm lovin' the B-B-B-Bass...

Stuff I know I played (from what I remember), with songs I played often in *bold*, and songs I _may_ have played in your awesome system with asterisk*... 

Artist - Song (Album)

**Amy Winehouse - Our Day Will Come (Lioness: Hidden Treasures)*
Apocalyptica - Inquisition Symphony (title track)
Adele - Rolling on the Deep (Dirty Noise Meets the Dubstep Remix)
*Bassnectar - 1. Boombox, 2. Cozza Frenzy (mega-Bass remix feat. Seasunz), (Cozza Frenzy)*
Bassnectar - Ping Pong (Vava Voom)
Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever (Magical Mystery Tour)
Beatles - Eleanor Rigby (Revolver)
Blonde - Rapture (Autoamerican)
Boston - More Than a Feeling (self-titled debut album)
Boards of Canada - Music is Math (Geogaddi)
**Danger Mouse & Daniele Luppi - Black (feat. Norah Jones), (Rome)*
*Elliott Smith - Needle in the Hay (self-titled 2nd album)
Fear - Let's Have a War (The Record)
Guided By Voices - Motor Away (Alien Lanes)
*Jane's Addiction - 1. Ocean Size, 2. Mountain Song (Nothing's Shocking) 
Massive Attack - Mezzanine (title track)
Morphine - The Night (title track)
Philip Glass; Cello Octet Conjunto Iberica - Symphony for Eight (From Symphony No. 3, Mvt. III), (Glass Reflections)
*Portugal, the Man - Lay Me Back Down (Censored Colors)
Radiohead - 1. Packt Like Sardines in a Crushed Tin Can, 2. Like Spinning Plates (Amnesiac) 
Radiohead - Myxomatosis (Hail to the Thief)
Sean Paul - Ganja Breed (feat. Chico), (Dutty Rock)
Smashing Pumpkins - I Am One (Gish)
System of a Down - Chop Suey (Toxicity)
Tad - Candi (8-Way Santa)
Trans Am - Rough Justice (Surrender to the Night)
**TV on the Radio - 1. Staring at the Sea, 2. Ambulance (Desperate Youth, Bloodthirsty Babes)*
*Wolfmother - Dimension (self-titled debut album)
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - y control (Fever to Tell)


----------



## EditTim

claydo said:


> BTW still suffering from that sub envy.......the way that 18 made your Honda swell and breathe was impressive!


Ditto that! The way that 7Hz note (that I could barely hear, lol) that made that 18 jump was something else! :surprised:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

The funny thing is that 18 wasn't anywhere close to full potential from what Al told me. I'd love to see that beast metered. It was painful with only 1100rms...well less than that because he had it dailed down


----------



## BigAl205

claydo said:


> From your description I'm gonna say the tedeschi trucks band.......probably the revalator album........check that and see if it's what you're looking for.


I think that's it. I don't remember it specifically, just that I was impressed with the band and vocals. Either way, I'm diggin it


----------



## BigAl205

Hillbilly SQ said:


> The funny thing is that 18 wasn't anywhere close to full potential from what Al told me. I'd love to see that beast metered. It was painful with only 1100rms...well less than that because he had it dailed down


Yeah, one of these days I'm gonna air it out to see what it will do...I just don't want to make my Honda essplode. Right now I'm just giving it an extended break-in period.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I touched your headliner. Felt like the roof was moving a littleIf you do put a db meter in it and give it hell make sure to get videoHopefully those aeroports will help get the chuffing under control. That's a lot of air being moved! It actually surprized me how well it sounded considering the nature of the beast once you got a good tune in the little van.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Audible Physics said:


> I was great seeing everyone, sorry I had to leave some soon, I had to support my son, he had a basketball tournament. I had plan returning, the they made it to the championship game and I stayed for that.
> 
> I did return later. BigAl and HillbillySQ had us out there late. I hope to we can do another one soon. O ya I ate the last two cookies. LOL
> 
> O ya there was a CD and I did get one



^^

Don't worry, I have your copy of Jason's CD.


----------



## BigAl205

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> Don't worry, I have your copy of Jason's CD.


I left your MECA disk with Mark. Maybe you can do a hostage exchange :laugh:


----------



## spyders03

Another big thanks to Grayson and Ally, I got to hear some amazing cars, but had to leave early and missed out on some of them that I would have liked to hear. Can't wait for the next one, and if this house comes through that we are trying to buy, I can host one also. It has a 36' x 48' shop with its own parking lot . 

Who was it that had the scion xb? I have a few questions about some things you were talking about.


----------



## rsutton1223

The meet lit a fire. New project starting.


----------



## BigAl205

spyders03 said:


> Who was it that had the scion xb? I have a few questions about some things you were talking about.


That was scionboxrocks (Blake)


----------



## EditTim

rsutton1223 said:


> The meet lit a fire. New project starting


Awesome! Your car will be stunning when all is said and done, not that it isn't already...  Can't wait to see/hear it again once you get your next round of install/mods done. A black Alcantara headliner will look killer. 
Speaking of which, what was the name of the shop that did your dash work? I'd love to use them for sewing up my a-pillars when I'm done glassing them up. I spaced and didn't jot down the name...:blush:


----------



## ErinH

rsutton1223 said:


> The meet lit a fire. New project starting.


Awesome dude. Great sub.


----------



## ErinH

spyders03 said:


> Another big thanks to Grayson and Ally, I got to hear some amazing cars, but had to leave early and missed out on some of them that I would have liked to hear. Can't wait for the next one, and if this house comes through that we are trying to buy, I can host one also. It has a 36' x 48' shop with its own parking lot .
> 
> Who was it that had the scion xb? I have a few questions about some things you were talking about.


Jealous. 

Huntsville or Ft Payne?


----------



## rsutton1223

EditTim said:


> Awesome! Your car will be stunning when all is said and done, not that it isn't already...  Can't wait to see/hear it again once you get your next round of install/mods done. A black Alcantara headliner will look killer.
> Speaking of which, what was the name of the shop that did your dash work? I'd love to use them for sewing up my a-pillars when I'm done glassing them up. I spaced and didn't jot down the name...:blush:


JPM Coachworks. Ask for Alex and tell him you saw Robb's car. They are awesome.


----------



## EditTim

rsutton1223 said:


> JPM Coachworks. Ask for Alex and tell him you saw Robb's car. They are awesome.


Cool man, thanks! Their work is top notch. For some reason, J_CP Motor_works kept popping in my head, but I knew it couldn't be that, haha...


----------



## claydo

Too high to get over....... yea,yea
Too low to get under ......yea,yea


----------



## SteveH!

Welcome to JPM Coachworks | Automovie Design for Subaru, Honda, BMW & More -- Proudly Made In The USA


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Next time y'all hear my truck there MIGHT be a 15 between the front seats. I did some thinking and my brain started smoking. (Bullwinkle reference)I can make it work with the stock console top with a raised rear section but can't decide what I want. Possibly an Arc 15 since I've run the 12 and liked it. Or the new Type-aargh 15? Need something with great blending qualities but still meaty when I need it to be.


----------



## pereze

BigAl205 said:


> My playlist:
> *Bassotronics*- _Bass, I love You_ -watch your sub try to play the 7hz note


This was one of my favorite. Just to watch that thing move...Awesome.


----------



## BigAl205

If I was going to hold a meet here around Birmingham, when do you think would be the best time?


----------



## sirbOOm

When the cookies are done.


----------



## BigAl205

sirbOOm said:


> When the cookies are done.


Car audio meet at my house...5pm today with cookies


----------



## sirbOOm

Didn't your mamma teach you share?

I've never been to Alabama. I've heard me being a Yankee will cause major riots... so I'm certainly game to go.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I never got a cookie. The sun melted the last couple so I passed
Chanel West Coast - Eat My Cookie - YouTube


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

sirbOOm said:


> Didn't your mamma teach you share?
> 
> I've never been to Alabama. I've heard me being a Yankee will cause major riots... so I'm certainly game to go.


I'll have to bring you and Ally some mustard greens since y'all are yankees that don't know what good food is. They're a southern delicacyWon't be long before the seeds for them go in the ground


----------



## BigAl205

BigAl205 said:


> If I was going to hold a meet here around Birmingham, when do you think would be the best time?


----------



## sirbOOm

Any motorcycle events in Birm? I'll bring the Harley since my truck will likely be in the shop for the next 100 years because I nitpick paint work like a *****.


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


>


How's about the fall big al? Dont think wifey would let me travel again for a bit!


----------



## claydo

Just Googled it 7 hrs is doable.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

5.5 hours for me. I'm all for it. Fall would likely be best. That way it won't be too hot.


----------



## claydo

Hillbilly SQ said:


> 5.5 hours for me. I'm all for it. Fall would likely be best. That way it won't be too hot.


Word.


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


>


Before or after summer. Unless its indoors. Stupid hot outside otherwise.


----------



## spyders03

bikinpunk said:


> Jealous.
> 
> Huntsville or Ft Payne?


Fayetteville TN, about a half hour north of you



BigAl205 said:


> If I was going to hold a meet here around Birmingham, when do you think would be the best time?


Anytime! Only 2 hours drive. But I'm with Erin, before or after summer, too hot here for us Yanks!


----------



## claydo

Make it fall and post it up! Maybe you can get some of that Texas attention, looks like their recent gtg was pretty huge.


----------



## EditTim

sirbOOm said:


> Any motorcycle events in Birm? I'll bring the Harley since my truck will likely be in the shop for the next 100 years because I nitpick paint work like a *****.


Barber Motorsport Museum. Best/largest motorcycle museum in the world, in a truly awesome setting. A few important cars too. A must see if you haven't been. 


My vote is for Fall!


----------



## claydo

Well I finally got around to some tweaks suggested by some of you.....per Erin I backed off of 500hz for a Lil heavyness in male vocals, and per ally I backed off the extreme peak I had at 40hz too compensate for my lack of sub balls......the sub bass is definately more realistic now, and maybe "keeps up" a Lil better now! The mid tweak.......well my sinuses are giving me hell, and my head feels like a freaking watermelon. My ears are popping and the hearing is suffering........so I can't say yet. I'm glad this sinus **** hit now and not last week, I would have hated to not hear clear on sat! Luckily I'm meeting up with Jason to get that demo I missed in Atlanta next week. Ill let him put his ears on it and see what he thinks. I just hope my head clears before I get in the Subaru!


----------



## bertholomey

Those are large expectations in light of the other two folks that made suggestions, but I'll do my best. Thankfully, I'll have John there as well with his great ears and experience. I'm looking forward to it - I heard a lot of great things about your car. 

BTW - the descriptions you gave concerning your current maladies made me think of the scene in (Arnold's) Total Recall - dude landing on the surface of the planet and his head exploding


----------



## claydo

I hope my head doesn't explode.........right now's it feels like it could!


----------



## sirbOOm

If your head explodes, dibs on your car.


----------



## claydo

OK, if it explodes in the car.......you still want it?


----------



## claydo

Talking about heads exploding makes me think of the last seconds of megadeths high speed dirt. Hearing that loud on a clear system will turn your stomach!


----------



## sirbOOm

Still dibs.


----------



## claydo

Ya, a Lil pulp fiction style cleanup.......it'll be allright.


----------



## slade1274

Gotta do it...."I told that motherfucker not to listen until his head congestion was gone"











Or..... for Jason


----------



## claydo

Lmfao.......


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> Gotta do it...."I told that motherfucker not to listen until his head congestion was gone"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or..... for Jason


I quickly looked up images from Total Recall (supposed to be driving to Salisbury instead of posting on DIYMA), and the one I found had the F word on it, and I didn't feel like posting that one. I'm glad you found a clean version


----------



## bertholomey

I made a disc for this meet to demo. I really had not intended to make a bunch of copies to hand out (because it was G&A's meet), but there were some 'drafts' that didn't make the final cut (I kept on hearing additional tracks that needed to be included), so I gave a few copies out. This is the track list of the final 'cut' - some tracks that stressed the systems - to show what the car could / could not do. You knew there would have to be a Dispatch and a Keb' Mo' on it  The Birdy and Kaki King were new additions.


----------



## claydo

Love "these walls" lots of emotion in Susan's voice! I think I played that track in Erin's car.


----------



## ErinH

Jason, I really like the Call Me Al version on your disc. I'm a big Paul Simon fan (love the Chevy Chase video) and hasn't heard that song before. Also, my daughter likes the Brave song. It's been on repeat in my wife's car the past few days, Lindsey said.


----------



## BigAl205

bikinpunk said:


> Jason, I really like the Call Me Al version on your disc.


I done talked to you once today, what do you want now?


----------



## ErinH

For you to call me. I want the extended version.


----------



## bertholomey

That track is perfect for karaoke - I can see Al right now - singing it over the phone to Erin!

(I'll have to get you a copy - 25th Anniversary of Graceland)


----------



## BigAl205

bikinpunk said:


> For you to call me. I want the extended version.


I would call you Betty, but Erin is more girly


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> I would call you Betty, but Erin is more girly


Hilarious.......what about that meet al?


----------



## BigAl205

I'm still trying to decide. I would like something before fall but not too hot weather-wise. I was talking with Erin about a friend of mine who owns a plumbing company and several other commercial properties. I'm thinking about calling her to see if she has anything we could borrow for a day. Their plumbing company has a Butler building that used to house 15-20 trucks, but since the economy tanked, they've downsized the plumbing business and moved towards commercial real estate. It would be nice to have a meet totally indoors.


----------



## claydo

Wow Indoors!........al trying for the high class meet.......hell with the weather!


----------



## stereo_luver

Looks like you guys had fun. I'm sorry, but I couldn't pass up a free cruise to the Bahamas. I'll catch you next time or at an event soon. Local folks hit me up anytime if you want to tune or build.

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Can't say that I blame you Chuck. Did you eat the ship out of house and home?


----------



## sirbOOm

stereo_luver said:


> Looks like you guys had fun. I'm sorry, but I couldn't pass up a free cruise to the Bahamas. I'll catch you next time or at an event soon. Local folks hit me up anytime if you want to tune or build.
> 
> Chuck


You have a deal, sir.


----------



## stereo_luver

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Can't say that I blame you Chuck. Did you eat the ship out of house and home?


I had some fantastic meals. But the best part was walking out of the casino with a little more than $2300. 

Chuck


----------



## sirbOOm

stereo_luver said:


> I had some fantastic meals. But the best part was walking out of the casino with a little more than $2300.
> 
> Chuck


I will send you my wish list. Thanks in advance!


----------



## stereo_luver

sirbOOm said:


> I will send you my wish list. Thanks in advance!


I'll do my best to try and grant your wish if your bank account can handle it....LOL

Need SQ gear? Contact me.

Chuck


----------



## sirbOOm

stereo_luver said:


> I'll do my best to try and grant your wish if your bank account can handle it....LOL
> 
> Need SQ gear? Contact me.
> 
> Chuck


I need more than SQ gear. I near SQ learning. Fiberglass training. Box building training. A winning Powerball ticket. And a really hot, intelligent, not boring, and actually interesting girlfriend. Woh, I digress... :blush:


----------



## slade1274

sirbOOm said:


> I need more than SQ gear. I near SQ learning. Fiberglass training. Box building training. A winning Powerball ticket.


Great help on that here!


And good news on the next request:


> And a really hot, intelligent, not boring, and actually interesting girlfriend. Woh, I digress... :blush:


Hot is subjective
intelligent, not boring and interesting are relative
and girlfriend is preferential

So it doesn't have to be that difficult :laugh:


----------



## sirbOOm

So what you're saying is... you have my winning Powerball ticket?


----------



## spyders03

If I buy your winning Power-ball ticket, do I get to keep the winnings?

Anyways, it doesn't matter, I am going to win the Publishers Clearing House, 1 Million dollars a year for life anyways, so it's all good.


----------



## slade1274

sirbOOm said:


> So what you're saying is... you have my winning Powerball ticket?


Nope- I have THE winning powerball ticket. Funny that it has my signature on the back and not yours.  Your winning ticket must be for next month.


----------



## stereo_luver

^^^^LOL


Chuck


----------



## rsutton1223

You guys and your dual sub setups pissed me off enough to do something about it.


----------



## EditTim

rsutton1223 said:


> You guys and your dual sub setups pissed me off enough to do something about it.


I know what you mean... sub envy is tough to fight :laugh:

So, does this have anything to do with the JL13TW5v2 plan, or is this a different plan already?


----------



## BigAl205

I don't got no dual subs


----------



## rsutton1223

EditTim said:


> I know what you mean... sub envy is tough to fight :laugh:
> 
> So, does this have anything to do with the JL13TW5v2 plan, or is this a different plan already?


Just x2. 



BigAl205 said:


> I don't got no dual subs


You just have one that swallows all of the duals.  BTW...as a UGA grad...I shouldn't even be talking to you with that avatar. At least it is SEC FTW.


----------



## BigAl205

rsutton1223 said:


> BTW...as a UGA grad...I shouldn't even be talking to you with that avatar. At least it is SEC FTW.


We can be friends until October


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Then you two become mortal enemies?


----------



## bertholomey

I had the privilege of getting a 2 hour demo in Clay's car last night. What a fantastic time enjoying great music in a great car with a friend. I was going to type this on his build thread............but he doesn't appear to have a build thread  Hopefully he will soon. He confessed to me that he was a DIYMA 'lurker' until I had one of my NC meets so he registered so he could send a PM to get my addy......now look at him! 

Anyway, for those who didn't get to demo his car - he states that it is 1000 times better than it was at my Fall Meet - I didn't hear it then, so I have to take his word for it. I just know that it sounds excellent now. Casey took a few pics of his car that is in the meet thread. Pioneer deck, tweets/mids in pods on the sail, door mounted mid bass and dual 8's in a sealed box under the rear deck. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1750155-post180.html

We went through every track in my Atlanta meet disc and the Spring Meet disc, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Very good staging with an excellent center image - good height, depth and width - pods on the sails is about as wide as you can get with speaker placement (no guarantee, but it gives a good start). Tonally, everything was balanced with no speaker obnoxiously stealing the show. He threw in some vintage Chicago and cranked it up......now we are getting somewhere! Fun music on a very Fun system. If it hadn't been for my back killing me, I think we would have stayed in his car and skipped mine.  We will certainly need to do that again my friend.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Yeah Clay has the biginning of something that's gonna really kick ass. I was most impressed with how he managed to make the drivers in the pods disapear and eat the windshield. While the demo he gave me was a little on the loud side those titanium Vifa tweeters never once offered to hurt my ears. Actually, I'd consider running them in my own vehicle if I wasn't so devoted to Audible Physics. I look forward to hearing Clay's system again real soon. Gotta love the olskool amps in that thing too!


----------



## bertholomey

You are exactly right Chris - those tweeters were dialed in just right to me, the Bamboos had a real good tone to them, and the stage was definitely behind the pods. Shows what can be done with some solid older gear and some persistence.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Jason did you get a chance to hear mine? I think you were the one I let fly solo in there since I was getting pulled in another direction. If so, what were your impressions? The feedback I get from everyone is what I use to determine how to make the tune better. Ally and Kirk were the most help in noticing things I had missed. Hard to beat a young girl with virtually no hearing damage. And of course Kirk has highly trained ears and the car to back them up.


----------



## ErinH

I know I told you guys that I was having issues Friday when I came in and that I spent some time Friday night working to correct it. I went all day Saturday thinking something was still off, though I figured it was just me being OCD. Well... (taken from my build log)...



> the incredible flexibility of the PS8 has caused me some gaffes. For example, I often will tune for Left/Right levels and time alignment by moving a driver outside of it's typical passband to focus on only ITD or ILD aspects. In this case, I'll cross a tweeter from 400-1khz and focus on time alignment. Then back up to it's normal operating range for intensity (level) matching. I do the opposite for mids. This helps me get a better ear tune. Last weekend I had good feedback at the ATL GTG, though I knew something was wrong with the phasing of some tracks. It was driving me nuts. A few days after, I spent a couple hours on it and then realized that I had my tweeter crossover slopes at 24dB (left) and 48dB (right) from the method mentioned. I forgot to put them back at 12dB. No wonder it sounded off...
> Lesson: always double check basic settings after tuning.




So, yea, something _was_ wrong. Sometimes it's the little things that get you. I've still not nailed down exactly what's causing me other issues but I've been going crazy the past week trying to nail it down. I'm about wipe my settings and start from scratch again. Car audio sucks... or I suck at car audio.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

LOL Erin, it happens to everyone at some point. Your tune sounded OK to me but I figured it was just roughed in since you were crunched for time. Holy brick wall batman on the 48db slope


----------



## decibelle

x3 on Clay's reviews. It's awesome.

I may have actually not had the right side tweeter playing since before Daytona. Hard to tell since I demoed my daily tune and the resonance issues I had at SBN.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Jason did you get a chance to hear mine? I think you were the one I let fly solo in there since I was getting pulled in another direction. If so, what were your impressions? The feedback I get from everyone is what I use to determine how to make the tune better. Ally and Kirk were the most help in noticing things I had missed. Hard to beat a young girl with virtually no hearing damage. And of course Kirk has highly trained ears and the car to back them up.


Thinking back Chris.......I got in and buzzed through a few tracks, and then someone came and got me to do a demo. I'm not sure if you made any changes based on Ally and Kirk's feedback before I listened to it. The highs were really good, but I think the stage was a little off for me (either seating position or the difference between our ears). The mid bass and sub bass were very good as well. So, what I remembered was that there were some difference in the overall presentation based on the track I was playing - I couldn't put my finger on it at the time. I was pre-occupied by my own issues with my car.......so I didn't put my full attention in the demo  It would have done better if I wasn't solo......you would have kept me more on track if you were pointing out some things. I certainly want to get a better demo with a variety of tracks in your rig at the next opportunity.


----------



## claydo

Thanks for the kind words Jason, and the positive review! Next time we will start with your car, because, it seems once we start digging into the music neither one of us can stop!.........and yes I'm. A slacker for not having a build log........one of these days I'm gonna get that photo bucket thing going and start one. Luckily, I found this site and somewhere around the third rebuild of my system I started taking pictures, but a lot of it went undocumented. When I look back at my pictures it seems most of them are "finished" pics. I still need to do it to document future changes though.


----------



## claydo

Thanks to you as well Chris! Sorry for the obnoxiously loud demo, and I have been taught some manners in this area by ally! I have always liked it loud and have never took into consideration that others ears are more sensative than mine! I now know, for Jason's demo, I let him work the volume. Otherwise, I don't think he would have stayed in the car very long.


----------



## claydo

Thank you too ally! Congrats on your recent awards!


----------



## BigAl205

All this mushy crap is making me sick


----------



## bertholomey

You know you love the mushy stuff - you are a big softy!


----------



## EditTim

BigAl205 said:


> All this mushy crap is making me sick


:laugh:... :daisy:


----------



## claydo

Now that al's done with confined space training now its time for sensitivity training.......no bonus points for making the instructor cry al!


----------



## claydo

By the way I learned something today.......if your gonna repair your daughters point and shoot digicam........beware the flash capacitor! That thing packs a damn punch.....lol


----------



## sirbOOm

So... I'm having ground loop/alt whine issues to the f'ing max. Does anyone in the area feel like helping a desperate guy who's been trying EVERYTHING to stop this noise he can figure from advice on the internet? Thought I had a bad RF 3SIXTY.3 because with the MS-8 and my LCQ-1 there was no noise. Direct connect to the amplifiers, no noise - well, very little I'm now noticing now that I've figured out how to listen for it. See my other post... I'm at a loss but will try grounding directly to the battery... just seems so abnormal to have to do when no other Silverado I've ever come across has had to do this.

Payment for the fix? Two Lou Malnati's pizzas direct shipped from Chicago on me.


----------



## claydo

Wish I was local, love some Chi. Style pizza!.......being that its only present with the 360.......have you tried something different with its ground? I'm assuming you have it on a common grounding point with your amps maybe? Try grounding the processor by itself in a different position.....just a thought, fighting whine can be a headache. Some vehicles can fight you the whole way, good luck!


----------



## EditTim

sirbOOm said:


> So... I'm having ground loop/alt whine issues to the f'ing max. Does anyone in the area feel like helping a desperate guy who's been trying EVERYTHING to stop this noise he can figure from advice on the internet? Thought I had a bad RF 3SIXTY.3 because with the MS-8 and my LCQ-1 there was no noise. Direct connect to the amplifiers, no noise - well, very little I'm now noticing now that I've figured out how to listen for it. See my other post... I'm at a loss but will try grounding directly to the battery... just seems so abnormal to have to do when no other Silverado I've ever come across has had to do this.
> 
> Payment for the fix? Two Lou Malnati's pizzas direct shipped from Chicago on me.


Yeah, 2x on checking the ground for the processor.

I had alt whine that was due to a bad channel on the amp I was using.
New amp cleared it.

Alt whine returned recently, right before this g2g of course, but this time it was because Input Mode button on the amp was inadvertently push in, changing it from "CH1&2 HR/FR" to "COPY CH3&4." Changing it back fix it.


----------



## sirbOOm

I'll give that a shot. On a more positive note, I turned the amp gains down to the very bottom and got rid of enough of the noise for me to at least listen to the system all wired up. (1) I have no idea what I'm doing with this 3SIXTY.3 but I fudged up some better time alignment... though I really had no idea where to start that process. I got dubstep to sound like I'm in a club (all around me) and regular music to sort of start coming from in front of me but I'm still hearing too much left/right... getting there I suppose. (2) That panny is really ripping apart every single detail in a good way. I was listening to some Pumpkins - 1979 is always a hard song for me to like the sound of on all but a few systems in a house or in a car that I've had the opportunity to listen to it on because Corgan's voice can get lost but without a bit of EQ (just my shyte time alignment)... there he is. Me likey that right thurrr... 

Man I wish they'd make a new Bottlehead with a USB input. 

Oh, by the way, my aunt went to high school with James Iha. I have his autograph on a torn up envelope. Yes I'm special. (No... no I'm not. )


----------



## EditTim

sirbOOm said:


> I'll give that a shot. On a more positive note, I turned the amp gains down to the very bottom and got rid of enough of the noise for me to at least listen to the system all wired up. (1) I have no idea what I'm doing with this 3SIXTY.3 but I fudged up some better time alignment... though I really had no idea where to start that process. I got dubstep to sound like I'm in a club (all around me) and regular music to sort of start coming from in front of me but I'm still hearing too much left/right... getting there I suppose. (2) That panny is really ripping apart every single detail in a good way. I was listening to some Pumpkins - 1979 is always a hard song for me to like the sound of on all but a few systems in a house or in a car that I've had the opportunity to listen to it on because Corgan's voice can get lost but without a bit of EQ (just my shyte time alignment)... there he is. Me likey that right thurrr...
> 
> Man I wish they'd make a new Bottlehead with a USB input.
> 
> Oh, by the way, my aunt went to high school with James Iha. I have his autograph on a torn up envelope. Yes I'm special. (No... no I'm not. )


Oh yeah, I soooo don't miss my last deck.

A new USB Bottlehead... :biggrinflip: If only! Never happen sadly...


----------



## rsutton1223

Ok...the new system is in an tuned by Jeff. Who is up for a blind listen test before I release the specs?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If only I lived closer...


----------



## claydo

Sure buddy, run by the house!


----------



## claydo

Got 10 hrs?........plus listening time......


----------



## sirbOOm

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## EditTim

rsutton1223 said:


> Ok...the new system is in an tuned by Jeff. Who is up for a blind listen test before I release the specs?





sirbOOm said:


> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Ditto That, yo!


----------



## rsutton1223

When and where? My schedule is really open thanks to the fact that I work from home.


----------



## bertholomey

Weekend of the 26th - I'll be there!


----------



## rsutton1223

bertholomey said:


> Weekend of the 26th - I'll be there!


Sweet!!


----------



## EditTim

Matter not to me. My schedule is wide open...


----------



## sirbOOm

Come to Sound Sensations this Saturday AM?


----------



## EditTim

sirbOOm said:


> Come to Sound Sensations this Saturday AM?


^^^^^^ This works for _me_...


----------



## rsutton1223

I might be able to make that work.


----------



## wdemetrius1

I would like to get some seat time.


----------



## rsutton1223

wdemetrius1 said:


> I would like to get some seat time.


I'd like to get some in yours as well so let me know when works for you.


----------



## sirbOOm

rsutton1223 said:


> I might be able to make that work.


If you come, I'll give you a high five. #bestdealever

Also - big weekend of drinking Jameson, golf and Lamborghini driving with the guys in my family and family friends this weekend. If anyone wants to golf (or in my world: find my balls for) a quick 18 holes at Eagles Landing Country Club Fri or Sun let me know. I think we have a few tee time spots open (ain't cheap, though - f'ing golf is terrible expensive... juuuust like car audio). Herman Cain has a house there... 9-9-9!!!


----------



## ghionw

bertholomey said:


> Weekend of the 26th - I'll be there!


Sounds like a good weekend. ATL mini meet part 2?


I am going to need some major help tuning my new system. Any takers?


----------



## bertholomey

As stated earlier, I'm coming down to Hotlanta the weekend of the 26th of April. I'd like to see about meeting up with some folks on Saturday the 27th - mid morning because I have a Symphony to go to in the evening with Casey (Kickinaudio) 

Vivaldi

Hopefully a few of you might be able to free up some time (or get out of bed a little earlier than usual ) to meet up and demo. Not sure about a location - either hotel parking lot in Marietta (2055 South Park Place, Atlanta, Georgia, 30339-2014) or at Grayson and Ally's if they are going to be around, etc. 

Let me know who is in for the fun


----------



## ghionw

Sounds good to me. I am in unless the wife tells me otherwise.. lol


bertholomey said:


> As stated earlier, I'm coming down to Hotlanta the weekend of the 26th of April. I'd like to see about meeting up with some folks on Saturday the 27th - mid morning because I have a Symphony to go to in the evening with Casey (Kickinaudio)
> 
> Vivaldi
> 
> Hopefully a few of you might be able to free up some time (or get out of bed a little earlier than usual ) to meet up and demo. Not sure about a location - either hotel parking lot in Marietta (2055 South Park Place, Atlanta, Georgia, 30339-2014) or at Grayson and Ally's if they are going to be around, etc.
> 
> Let me know who is in for the fun


----------



## pereze

You guys are making me feel so bad about myself. I haven't done jack. Well, that's not 100% true, I made a cutout for the AE sub. Need to make a few more cutouts, mount it, etc...
I am a slacker...


----------



## bertholomey

pereze said:


> You guys are making me feel so bad about myself. I haven't done jack. Well, that's not 100% true, I made a cutout for the AE sub. Need to make a few more cutouts, mount it, etc...
> I am a slacker...


You still have a couple weeks!


----------



## ghionw

Hopefully I will have purchased some tweeters and installed them with my NS6s. Not liking the brightness of these Infinity tweets from my old comp set.
I have been slacking too.


----------



## kickinaudio

I'm in for Saturday! No one has heard my setup since the recent change. Looking for some feedback.


----------



## bertholomey

Wow!!! Love that trunk - Genny goodness - can't wait to hear it!!!


----------



## rsutton1223

What time Saturday? I stopped by for a bit today to have them hear it since I was in the area already (took my wife to lunch).


----------



## myhikingboots

bertholomey said:


> As stated earlier, I'm coming down to Hotlanta the weekend of the 26th of April. I'd like to see about meeting up with some folks on Saturday the 27th - mid morning because I have a Symphony to go to in the evening with Casey (Kickinaudio)
> 
> Vivaldi
> 
> Hopefully a few of you might be able to free up some time (or get out of bed a little earlier than usual ) to meet up and demo. Not sure about a location - either hotel parking lot in Marietta (2055 South Park Place, Atlanta, Georgia, 30339-2014) or at Grayson and Ally's if they are going to be around, etc.
> 
> Let me know who is in for the fun


I should be able to be there. We haven't been working any Saturdays of late but I'll ask off for it tomorrow just in case. The symphony sounds interesting also, if that was an invitation. If not disregard.

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey

rsutton1223 said:


> What time Saturday? I stopped by for a bit today to have them hear it since I was in the area already (took my wife to lunch).


I would like to meet up between 0900 and 0930. Now for location......well - I'd like to give G&A a chance to respond to see if they will be available - if they would want to host it in their parking lot (every one knows it, etc) or if we will gather elsewhere. 



myhikingboots said:


> I should be able to be there. We haven't been working any Saturdays of late but I'll ask off for it tomorrow just in case. The symphony sounds interesting also, if that was an invitation. If not disregard.
> 
> Chuck


lol.......The symphony is likely booked solid (Casey bought the tickets last year for it), so I don't think that will be an option for the group.


----------



## rsutton1223

Jason...I was talking about this Saturday. 

We do need to nail down times for when you are in town too though.


----------



## myhikingboots

bertholomey said:


> lol.......The symphony is likely booked solid (Casey bought the tickets last year for it), so I don't think that will be an option for the group.


Ha! There are 6 seats left! Where are your seats?


----------



## bertholomey

I'm not able to look at the ticket, but I think Casey and I are on the right side of the orchestra......maybe.


----------



## rsutton1223

bertholomey said:


> I'm not able to look at the ticket, but I think Casey and I are on the right side of the orchestra......maybe.


My bet is that he is actually on the right side. DIYMA date night evasion.


----------



## myhikingboots

bertholomey said:


> I'm not able to look at the ticket, but I think Casey and I are on the right side of the orchestra......maybe.


Hey sorry I'm not trying to invade your deal. I hope this is not coming across as weird but I haven't been to the orchestra in awhile and most of the people I work with are ******** that could care less about good music. And even though it's a very easy symphony to like I really like the four seasons. Too bad they're not doing "Spring". Now my girlfriend is interested and we may go for the probably once in a lifetime chance to hear Perlman.


----------



## myhikingboots

I just read your new build log and looking forward to hearing this. All I can say is "wow" nice ride!


----------



## bertholomey

rsutton1223 said:


> My bet is that he is actually on the right side. DIYMA date night evasion.


Dude, I almost spit soda all over my phone when I read that.



myhikingboots said:


> Hey sorry I'm not trying to invade your deal. I hope this is not coming across as weird but I haven't been to the orchestra in awhile and most of the people I work with are ******** that could care less about good music. And even though it's a very easy symphony to like I really like the four seasons. Too bad they're not doing "Spring". Now my girlfriend is interested and we may go for the probably once in a lifetime chance to hear Perlman.


No worries Chuck - it is an awesome opportunity - you should certainly get tickets if you can. Vivaldi is my favorite - not because of the Four Seasons (of course as a kid, that is what caught my attention), but everything he did. 



myhikingboots said:


> I just read your new build log and looking forward to hearing this. All I can say is "wow" nice ride!


Thanks! I've been listening a bit every night (20-30 minutes at a time), and I'm pretty satisfied with the sound. I'd love to give you a demo.


----------



## strakele

27th sounds good to me.


----------



## EditTim

rsutton1223 said:


> What time Saturday? I stopped by for a bit today to have them hear it since I was in the area already (took my wife to lunch).


I'm open all day Saturday... Nick (SirbOOm) needs to chime in here. I dropped by SS last Sat, and he was busy 'til closing (6p)...


----------



## kickinaudio

myhikingboots said:


> Ha! There are 6 seats left! Where are your seats?


Chuck, I am a subscriber so if you want tickets please PM me and I can help.



rsutton1223 said:


> My bet is that he is actually on the right side. DIYMA date night evasion.


My seats are always just slight left of center so that when piano concerts are on I can see the pianists hands playing. I hate when I can't see them. Harps and first chair are on the left side as well.


----------



## mumbles

I'm going to try to make this as well... made some changes to the (non-working) system.
This really is a sickness... I had 4 perfectly good PPI Art amps, three of which have never seen power, and I swapped them out... just wrong I tell you!
Incidently, I'll be putting the PPI's up for sale on DIYMA soon in case anyone is interested. 

Eric


----------



## sirbOOm

EditTim said:


> I'm open all day Saturday... Nick (SirbOOm) needs to chime in here. I dropped by SS last Sat, and he was busy 'til closing (6p)...


I'll only be there in the AM this Saturday. I gotta leave around 1 or 2 PM that day. The AM is a lot easier to step away in general. More work in the PM. 

Or are you talking about the 27th? I'll be there on the 27th all day.


----------



## bertholomey

I started a new thread so it would be easier to access the info.......

Go ahead and put your name on the list if you would like to attend. 

Atlanta Spring Meet Part 2 - 27 April 2013


----------



## EditTim

EeeDeeEye said:


> I'm going to try to make this as well... made some changes to the (non-working) system.
> This really is a sickness... I had 4 perfectly good PPI Art amps, three of which have never seen power, and I swapped them out... just wrong I tell you!
> Incidently, I'll be putting the PPI's up for sale on DIYMA soon in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Eric


 ...and those PPI's went so well with your ride too...





sirbOOm said:


> I'll only be there in the AM this Saturday. I gotta leave around 1 or 2 PM that day. The AM is a lot easier to step away in general. More work in the PM.
> 
> Or are you talking about the 27th? I'll be there on the 27th all day.


I was talking about this Sat (tomorrow), but Robb hasn't mentioned if he could show... 

27th then I guess...


----------



## rsutton1223

EditTim said:


> I was talking about this Sat (tomorrow), but Robb hasn't mentioned if he could show...
> 
> 27th then I guess...


Sorry about that man. I had some family stuff come up.


----------



## EditTim

rsutton1223 said:


> Sorry about that man. I had some family stuff come up.


What, you actually have a life? For shame.....  :laugh:


----------



## strakele

Hey guys, at the time of this posting, I have left my old ported sub box built by Ryan Slade for 2 Dayton HO 10" subwoofers behind some bars across from the door of my old apartment (196 Hunnicutt St NW Atlanta GA). If you get here quick, you can have it. I'd really like if you'd contact me and maybe Paypal me some money for it, but I'd like to see it go to someone who will enjoy it. If the front door isn't open, go to the parking lot where we had the big meet or walk in the door of the next building down.


----------



## EditTim

This is a bit out of the blue, but...

Is anyone localish running a HLCD system? I'd love to hear me some horns in a properly set up system...


----------



## wdemetrius1

No one that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------

